# Anyone used a pet taxi?



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I phoned the vet this morning and they said they need to see Bungo, I explained that I have no way of getting to them at the moment (due to the pandemic), so they told me about the Pet Taxi.
I agreed as there is no other option, but both relieved that B can be seen and rather nervous as well about him going to the vets without anyone he knows. 

Can anyone give me any reassurance / give me an idea what happens?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Wouldn’t you go with him though?

I’d try a local taxi firm who might be able to take you and Bungo together.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I havent actually used one @ForestWomble but i did look into them when i wanted to bring some guinea pigs up from England. There is a regular run up to Scotland and it was all very professional. They only collected from approved guinea pig breeders and the taxi service was fully insured.

I had quite a bit of email correspondence with pet taxi uk (i think that is derek foxcroft?) And i found them very helpful.

I wouldnt have hesitated to use them; it just so happened that the specific breed of pig i was looking for was not on one of his regular runs. And to go there specifically was cost prohibitive as it was quite a few hundred miles out of his way.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> New Wouldn't you go with him though?


It is just a pet taxi. For moving animals over long distances generally.

@ForestWomble - even if you were able to get a cab to take Bungo and you, you wouldnt be able to go into the vet as vets are just collecting pets from the car park during lockdown.

No one in the vet building at all.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’d still prefer to be there to ensure a safe handover to the vet and be there when he came out.

Ask if your local council have a volunteer service who might be able to take you both, wait and bring you back home.


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

tabelmabel said:


> It is just a pet taxi. For moving animals over long distances generally.
> 
> @ForestWomble - even if you were able to get a cab to take Bungo and you, you wouldnt be able to go into the vet as vets are just collecting pets from the car park during lockdown.
> 
> No one in the vet building at all.


Depends on the vet perhaps? We are allowed in with our pets but only for 10mins maximum.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Wouldn't you go with him though?
> 
> I'd try a local taxi firm who might be able to take you and Bungo together.


Just seen @tabelmabel has replied to you below, but as she says, the pet taxi is for animals only, I asked.

Finding a wheelchair taxi that will also take dogs is impossible round here.



tabelmabel said:


> I havent actually used one @ForestWomble but i did look into them when i wanted to bring some guinea pigs up from England. There is a regular run up to Scotland and it was all very professional. They only collected from approved guinea pig breeders and the taxi service was fully insured.
> 
> I had quite a bit of email correspondence with pet taxi uk (i think that is derek foxcroft?) And i found them very helpful.
> 
> I wouldnt have hesitated to use them; it just so happened that the specific breed of pig i was looking for was not on one of his regular runs. And to go there specifically was cost prohibitive as it was quite a few hundred miles out of his way.


Thank you.



tabelmabel said:


> It is just a pet taxi. For moving animals over long distances generally.
> 
> @ForestWomble - even if you were able to get a cab to take Bungo and you, you wouldnt be able to go into the vet as vets are just collecting pets from the car park during lockdown.
> 
> No one in the vet building at all.


Yes, even when things improved over the summer and the vet started allowing one human in with their pet, I was told I couldn't come in due to being a wheelchair user (the vet practise is small and it would of been impossible to keep the social distancing) so I'd only be able to be with him for the journey even if things weren't so bad right now.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Never had to use a pet taxi but my vet does run a pet collection service, in your situation I would use it if offered. It will save you having to worry about using public transport or a taxi and save you having to hang around outside. At my vets no one but staff are allowed in so there are people waiting in cars, vets doing consultations on the car park. They are doing the very best they can in difficult circumstances but honestly if you are offered transport for Bungo I would save yourself the hassle of trying to get to the vets yourself! The pet taxi will know what they are doing and will handle Bungo with care.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> I'd still prefer to be there to ensure a safe handover to the vet and be there when he came out.
> 
> Ask if your local council have a volunteer service who might be able to take you both, wait and bring you back home.


I would prefer to be with him myself, but due to the current situation I really don't think there is a better option, I guess at least the pet taxi people know what they are doing. Also I have a funny feeling it's been booked.



3dogs2cats said:


> Never had to use a pet taxi but my vet does run a pet collection service, in your situation I would use it if offered. It will save you having to worry about using public transport or a taxi and save you having to hang around outside. At my vets no one but staff are allowed in so there are people waiting in cars, vets doing consultations on the car park. They are doing the very best they can in difficult circumstances but honestly if you are offered transport for Bungo I would save yourself the hassle of trying to get to the vets yourself! The pet taxi will know what they are doing and will handle Bungo with care.


Thank you.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Honestly, i really dont think you need worry. These people are professional and know what they are doing.

That is far better than trying to travel yourself and exposing yourself to covid.

Stay in, stay safe


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Is Bungo ok?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

ForestWomble said:


> Finding a wheelchair taxi that will also take dogs is impossible round here.


Our town recently got a wheelchair taxi. First one ever and has made such a difference to many peoples lives here.

I know off topic, but getting a taxi to house a wheelchair is like finding feathers on a frog. As far as I know, he's the second one in the county. I know this through my former work within transport


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

tabelmabel said:


> Honestly, i really dont think you need worry. These people are professional and know what they are doing.
> 
> That is far better than trying to travel yourself and exposing yourself to covid.
> 
> Stay in, stay safe


I'm feeling a lot better now, the lady who runs the taxi just phoned me, she explained her set up and it sounds like Bungo will be travelling in luxury and will be very safe.
She said she will arrive 30minutes before the appointment (can arrive even earlier if I want her to, up to an hour) and will introduce herself to Bungo, let him explore the van etc before locking the crate.  
She's even offered to come round before the appointment date to just introduce herself to us and let me see the van for myself.



JoanneF said:


> Is Bungo ok?


He started shaking his head recently (within the last week) and two days ago I noticed his ear feels really hot and it was smelling a bit this morning  That along with other things we think he might have developed an allergy.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Oh poor Bungo. Ear problems do need to be sorted, they can be so painful.

Hopefully it is something simple to fix, the heat and smell makes me think of infection so maybe a good dose of antibiotics will sort him out. That would certainly be easier than an allergy, fingers crossed.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

I hope little Bingo is ok.I haven't used a pet taxi but I know some vets offer the service.I understand you being concerned about it but if it is run by the vets, I'd feel better than if it was a general service.I think I'd check that they will return him as soon as he has had his consult/treatment or whatever he needs, rather than keeping him there until they had other drop offs/pick ups.

I know it's very different but when little Maci was transported over from Romania, which was done by a charity at that time (with us paying the costs,of course)I was worried sick about him from the minute we knew he had boarded the transport until he had safely arrived.We had him straight off the transport, which is how it was done back then.We were amazed at how well he had traveled,he was spotlessly clean and in great shape, nothing like we were expecting after such a long journey.The handover was done very professionally,we weren't able to get near him until he was securely fastened in a crate in our vehicle.The transporters have changed now but Maci's old rescue always use the same one,who are tried and tested.From this experience,I would say that animal transporters can offer a great service.If you trust your vet and they recommend them,I would probably feel ok about it.Don't be afraid to ask them questions about it though,they will know that Bungo is very precious to you and should be happy to give you any info required.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

'Liked' as you feel reassured @ForestWomble - not coz Bungo needs a vet of course


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh @ForestWomble one sore ear doesn't necessarily mean he has allergies. Just a sore ear probably an infection as @JoanneF says. Antibiotics and maybe, maybe not ear cleaning. Just one of those things!

Bungo is crossed with poodle so he may have hairy ears inside. So does Stan! I find ears best left alone, others prefer to pluck and clean. It doesn't work for Stan at all. His hair doesn't affect his hearing or anything. Yes Stan has allergies/in tolerances but *touchwood* knowing what they are, because he vomits violently with them. Not touching his ears. His last groomer cleaned his ears his present one doesn't. No problems.

The taxi service sounds like it will be so beneficial for you! Hope it works out OK.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> Oh poor Bungo. Ear problems do need to be sorted, they can be so painful.
> 
> Hopefully it is something simple to fix, the heat and smell makes me think of infection so maybe a good dose of antibiotics will sort him out. That would certainly be easier than an allergy, fingers crossed.


I hope its just an infection, but when talking to the vet this morning they did say it sounds like it might be allergy related  Not only does he have the ear problem but he is biting his paws, scooting, rubbing his face and I can't be 100% sure, but I think he might have lost some fur round his eye. (He has thin fur anyway so it is hard to decide if I'm seeing things or the fur really is getting less).
Fingers crossed its only an ear infection.



Silverpaw said:


> I hope little Bingo is ok.I haven't used a pet taxi but I know some vets offer the service.I understand you being concerned about it but if it is run by the vets, I'd feel better than if it was a general service.I think I'd check that they will return him as soon as he has had his consult/treatment or whatever he needs, rather than keeping him there until they had other drop offs/pick ups.
> 
> I know it's very different but when little Maci was transported over from Romania, which was done by a charity at that time (with us paying the costs,of course)I was worried sick about him from the minute we knew he had boarded the transport until he had safely arrived.We had him straight off the transport, which is how it was done back then.We were amazed at how well he had traveled,he was spotlessly clean and in great shape, nothing like we were expecting after such a long journey.The handover was done very professionally,we weren't able to get near him until he was securely fastened in a crate in our vehicle.The transporters have changed now but Maci's old rescue always use the same one,who are tried and tested.From this experience,I would say that animal transporters can offer a great service.If you trust your vet and they recommend them,I would probably feel ok about it.Don't be afraid to ask them questions about it though,they will know that Bungo is very precious to you and should be happy to give you any info required.


Thank you.



lullabydream said:


> Oh @ForestWomble one sore ear doesn't necessarily mean he has allergies. Just a sore ear probably an infection as @JoanneF says. Antibiotics and maybe, maybe not ear cleaning. Just one of those things!
> 
> Bungo is crossed with poodle so he may have hairy ears inside. So does Stan! I find ears best left alone, others prefer to pluck and clean. It doesn't work for Stan at all. His hair doesn't affect his hearing or anything. Yes Stan has allergies/in tolerances but *touchwood* knowing what they are, because he vomits violently with them. Not touching his ears. His last groomer cleaned his ears his present one doesn't. No problems.
> 
> The taxi service sounds like it will be so beneficial for you! Hope it works out OK.


He does have a lot of fur round the ears.

Thank you.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

On the very rare occasions Isla has had something starting in her ear, head shaking and scratching, I start using Thornit powder. You can easily get it from places like Amazon and it’s not expensive. Don’t need to use much and a little bottle lasts for ages.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I hope Bungo is ok @ForestWomble i am sure it will be fine they are professionals and he is a good boy. If it were loki I would have concerns


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Siskin said:


> On the very rare occasions Isla has had something starting in her ear, head shaking and scratching, I start using Thornit powder. You can easily get it from places like Amazon and it's not expensive. Don't need to use much and a little bottle lasts for ages.


Thank you, I'll look that up.



Boxer123 said:


> I hope Bungo is ok @ForestWomble i am sure it will be fine they are professionals and he is a good boy. If it were loki I would have concerns


Thank you.
She is going to need ear plugs, he makes an absolute racket in the car.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

The pet taxi lady sounds fantastic, make sure you take her card in case you need her for future reference. I often see the Pet Taxi around the area where we live and it always looks spotless & nicer than a normal taxi! Hope all goes well and Bungo is sorted quickly.


----------



## Dog Walker Woman (Dec 6, 2013)

Like Siskin I use Thornit for ear infection/irritation, or else Lavender essential oil. 
I found the vets to be not so good in dealing with allergies in the past.
Changing food had better result than the prescribed antibiotics and steroids which were making things worse.
Good luck with Bungo.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> The pet taxi lady sounds fantastic, make sure you take her card in case you need her for future reference. I often see the Pet Taxi around the area where we live and it always looks spotless & nicer than a normal taxi! Hope all goes well and Bungo is sorted quickly.


I will ask for a card, she did say part of her reason for phoning yesterday was so I now have her number, so if I ever need her again I can phone her directly. 
I was telling my parents about this yesterday and they said they've seen a pet taxi about and they've seen inside and it looks really nice, we are guessing it must be the same one as I can't imagine there would be enough work about for more than one business around here. 
Thank you.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Dog Walker Woman said:


> Like Siskin I use Thornit for ear infection/irritation, or else Lavender essential oil.
> I found the vets to be not so good in dealing with allergies in the past.
> Changing food had better result than the prescribed antibiotics and steroids which were making things worse.
> Good luck with Bungo.


Lavender essential oil? I'm intrigued ....... I prefer to use natural when I can, how do you use it?

I have been thinking for a couple of months now that I might need to change Bungos food, I told the vets back in November that Bungo was scooting, they emptied his anal glands and that did nothing, as far as I'm aware that was all they did, he's been scooting ever since poor little man. Since then he's started biting his paws again (he has done this in the past, I told the vets and they said then he probably has a mild allergy to something, but that it was nothing to be concerned about at the time) and now, most recently, he's shaking his head and rubbing his face along things.

Thank you.


----------



## Dog Walker Woman (Dec 6, 2013)

I put it on my finger and rub it gently all around the inside of the ear flap and start of canal.
I've used it myself for earache and found it takes the pain away fairly quickly. 
Earmites can cause similar syptoms to Bungos,(they don't just go in the ear) and on the leaflet with Thornit it says they can also go into the anus which would be irritating.
If mine have sore bottom and glands are OK I find rubbing Sudocrem around the anus clears that.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Dog Walker Woman said:


> I put it on my finger and rub it gently all around the inside of the ear flap and start of canal.
> I've used it myself for earache and found it takes the pain away fairly quickly.
> Earmites can cause similar syptoms to Bungos,(they don't just go in the ear) and on the leaflet with Thornit it says they can also go into the anus which would be irritating.
> If mine have sore bottom and glands are OK I find rubbing Sudocrem around the anus clears that.


His flea medication protects against ear mites and he was due that today, so if it is ear mites hopefully the medication will deal with them. I remember reading that they are very contagious and gerbils can catch them, thankfully my two are symptom free, and if it turns out to be ear mites that they remain so. 
I never knew ear mites don't just go on the ears, eww, it certainly sounds very irritating. 
I have Sudocrem, I'll see if I can rub some on. 
Thank you again, most helpful.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

How is Bungo ForestWomble? How was the pet Taxi?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> How is Bungo ForestWomble? How was the pet Taxi?


Haven't had the appointment yet  The earliest the vet could do was next week.

Poor boy is still shaking his head, chewing his paws, scooting and when cleaning round his back legs he sometimes yelps  The vets know all this and gave us the earliest appointment they could but it's a long wait 

Thank you for asking.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Poor Bungo. Sending him a big hug.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Haven't had the appointment yet  The earliest the vet could do was next week.
> 
> Poor boy is still shaking his head, chewing his paws, scooting and when cleaning round his back legs he sometimes yelps  The vets know all this and gave us the earliest appointment they could but it's a long wait
> 
> Thank you for asking.


It definitely sounds more allergy related, poor boy. You probably have already, but just in case, have you tried Piriton?


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Piraton is very good! Might be worth a shot. Im sure you know this already too but piraton is only available at pharmacies.

Dont confuse it with piratese from supermarkets - totally different drug. I have never seen piraton for sale anywhere apart from pharmacies.


----------



## Dog Walker Woman (Dec 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear Bungo is still itchy 
These sort of issues are so frustrating, you have to be like Sherlock to find the cause !
If it is a yeast infection changing the food would be a good idea.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Dog Walker Woman said:


> If it is a yeast infection changing the food would be a good idea.


Why?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

ForestWomble said:


> I'm feeling a lot better now, the lady who runs the taxi just phoned me, she explained her set up and it sounds like Bungo will be travelling in luxury and will be very safe.
> She said she will arrive 30minutes before the appointment (can arrive even earlier if I want her to, up to an hour) and will introduce herself to Bungo, let him explore the van etc before locking the crate.
> She's even offered to come round before the appointment date to just introduce herself to us and let me see the van for myself.


I used to run an animal taxi back in the day, I used to carry one passenger. This lady sounds really caring and making that extra effort. 
I couldnt take a wheel chair passenger but used to take pets of disabled owners.



> He started shaking his head recently (within the last week) and two days ago I noticed his ear feels really hot and it was smelling a bit this morning  That along with other things we think he might have developed an allergy.


 Poor lamb.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2021)

Emlar said:


> Depends on the vet perhaps? We are allowed in with our pets but only for 10mins maximum.


Yes depends on vet. The RCVS has not prohibited face to face appointments. If vets can manage social distancing in the building or they use other protective measures eg PPE then you can and should go in if your pet is particularly anxious as unaccompanied visits themselves could be a risk to health if the animal becomes unsettled. If BUPA which is undertaking the highest risk procedures (AGP) allow accompanied visits (ie patient plus chaperone), vets can too if they want. That said BUPA charge you for the PPE (£15)!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2021)

Addison Lee offer Pet Taxis if they operate in your area.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I would never put powder into ears, it can cause a lot of problems clogging up. Ears are a bit like eyes, not to be messed around with. I would consider shaking head and rubbing head on the ground as a same day visit, your vets cannot surely be that busy that they can't see him sooner than that.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Kaily said:


> Poor Bungo. Sending him a big hug.


Thank you.



DaisyBluebell said:


> It definitely sounds more allergy related, poor boy. You probably have already, but just in case, have you tried Piriton?


Thank you. 
No I haven't  I've heard it mentioned lots of times on here but it just never crossed my mind, is it the syrup or tablets you use? And how would I know how much to give?



tabelmabel said:


> Piraton is very good! Might be worth a shot. Im sure you know this already too but piraton is only available at pharmacies.
> 
> Dont confuse it with piratese from supermarkets - totally different drug. I have never seen piraton for sale anywhere apart from pharmacies.


Thank you, no I didn't know any of that.



Dog Walker Woman said:


> Sorry to hear Bungo is still itchy
> These sort of issues are so frustrating, you have to be like Sherlock to find the cause !
> If it is a yeast infection changing the food would be a good idea.


He has a hot waxy yeasty smell about his ears so he could have a yeast infection, as I think I mentioned earlier I have been thinking I might need to change his food, but I'll have to see what the verdict is first as to what could be wrong, but I have a feeling I'll be on a hunt for new food soon.



kimthecat said:


> I used to run an animal taxi back in the day, I used to carry one passenger. This lady sounds really caring and making that extra effort.
> I couldnt take a wheel chair passenger but used to take pets of disabled owners.
> 
> Poor lamb.


Thank you. Yes she sounds really good.



Blitz said:


> I would never put powder into ears, it can cause a lot of problems clogging up. Ears are a bit like eyes, not to be messed around with. I would consider shaking head and rubbing head on the ground as a same day visit, your vets cannot surely be that busy that they can't see him sooner than that.


I don't understand why they couldn't see him sooner either, the person I spoke to made it sound urgent enough. 
Not too much longer to wait now and hopefully poor Bungo can start to feel better.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Hope bungo is ok @ForestWomble . What day is he at the vets? The pet taxi woman sounds good, definitely keep her details. As far as i'm aware my vets are still not letting owners in except in exceptional circumstances (like if the animal is very anxious etc.) . At least thats still what they say on their website and that was the case last year when we took mittens for her health check.

Hopefully if it is an allergy its something that can be sorted relatively easily (sorry am a bit clueless about them so have no idea whether this is the case or not).


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Something important if you do go to a pharmacy to buy piraton @ForestWomble - it will be behind the counter. Do _not _tell them it is for a dog, or they wont sell it to you. You will need to say it is for yourself or another person.


----------



## JoanneKen (Feb 6, 2021)

I've never heard of something like this. Did you use it in the end? How did it go? Hope he feels better soon


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxerluver30 said:


> Hope bungo is ok @ForestWomble . What day is he at the vets? The pet taxi woman sounds good, definitely keep her details. As far as i'm aware my vets are still not letting owners in except in exceptional circumstances (like if the animal is very anxious etc.) . At least thats still what they say on their website and that was the case last year when we took mittens for her health check.
> 
> Hopefully if it is an allergy its something that can be sorted relatively easily (sorry am a bit clueless about them so have no idea whether this is the case or not).


Tuesday.

Thank you, I hope whatever it is can be sorted relatively easily too.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

tabelmabel said:


> Something important if you do go to a pharmacy to buy piraton @ForestWomble - it will be behind the counter. Do _not _tell them it is for a dog, or they wont sell it to you. You will need to say it is for yourself or another person.


Okey dokey, I'll remember that, Thank you.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

JoanneKen said:


> I've never heard of something like this. Did you use it in the end? How did it go? Hope he feels better soon


I will be using it, haven't yet, will update after the appointment. Thank you.


----------



## JoanneKen (Feb 6, 2021)

ForestWomble said:


> I will be using it, haven't yet, will update after the appointment. Thank you.


Good luck! Looking forward to the update.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Oops I'm late to the party. I haven't used a pet taxi, but Cadvan went to the vets with a neighbour without me in the last lockdown (ironically for very similar reasons). I had spoken to the neighbour a couple of time before, but didn't know him well or anything. I did dog in crate, dog in crate picked up and put in car, vet got dog out of crate directly. I worried about it, but I got updates from the neighbour and the vet examining Cad phoned me from the consult room. It was honestly fine, I think I was more anxious about it than Cad.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Is Cad ok?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Torin. said:


> Oops I'm late to the party. I haven't used a pet taxi, but Cadvan went to the vets with a neighbour without me in the last lockdown (ironically for very similar reasons). I had spoken to the neighbour a couple of time before, but didn't know him well or anything. I did dog in crate, dog in crate picked up and put in car, vet got dog out of crate directly. I worried about it, but I got updates from the neighbour and the vet examining Cad phoned me from the consult room. It was honestly fine, I think I was more anxious about it than Cad.


That's good to know, thank you.

Is Cad OK now?

I'm really starting to stress now we are getting closer to the day.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Oops yes sorry @JoanneF and @ForestWomble, he's okay. He has the itchies and testing is on the cards, but lockdown is making everything hard. But well enough day to day


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Torin. said:


> Oops yes sorry @JoanneF and @ForestWomble, he's okay. He has the itchies and testing is on the cards, but lockdown is making everything hard. But well enough day to day


Glad to hear he is OK. 
Hope you can find out why he is itchy.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

sorry ForestWomble I forgot I was going to check Emma's Piriton tabs. Emma is 15kg (would have been 13kg when given them) the tablets say they are 4mg & to be given twice daily for Allergic Reactions (i.e. wasp stings), Hay fever or excessive itching.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> sorry ForestWomble I forgot I was going to check Emma's Piriton tabs. Emma is 15kg (would have been 13kg when given them) the tablets say they are 4mg & to be given twice daily for Allergic Reactions (i.e. wasp stings), Hay fever or excessive itching.


Thank you. I'll ask the vet about Piriton tomorrow, couldn't get any as I didn't know what to get or dosage or anything.
Bungo is less than half Emmas weight so he'd need a tiny amount by the sounds of things.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I hope all goes well today with Bungo.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Yes good luck for today with Bungo


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Ditto.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you, he has just been collected, just have to wait now


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm sure this waiting bit will be worrying for you @ForestWomble but he will be absolutely fine and you will feel much relieved with the meds to help!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Paws crossed.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

tabelmabel said:


> I'm sure this waiting bit will be worrying for you @ForestWomble but he will be absolutely fine and you will feel much relieved with the meds to help!


Thank you. Already in a bit of a state as the taxi was late (arrived at appointment time) so hoping the vets will still see him.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Hope it goes well and Bungo is ok.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Hope Bungo got on OK with his trip & is feeling better soon.

My Dogwalker upgraded her van insurance for dog taxi so owner could travel along, but presumably could've taken dogs alone before. Our vets is currently offering a carpark chat & takes only animal inside for check up/treatment so they could do by phone if someone else took the dog in.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Im sure they will see him @ForestWomble - the vets arranged the taxi didn't they so they will definitely make time to see him.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Hope bungo is ok @ForestWomble . I'm sure he will be


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone. Bungo is home.

The vet never rang me so I've only got the info the taxi lady told me, one ear is inflamed deep down, I've got to give him ear drops twice a day. 
Anal glands were 'literally overflowing' so they've been emptied. - They only got emptied in November and that didn't help as he continued scooting, including the same day, so (a) not sure how they could of got so bad that quickly and (b) will have to see if Bungo stops scooting this time.
Finally the vet said his claws were really long, again, they only got clipped in November (not very well as Bungo was so stressed) and he only gets walked on hard surfaces, plus he hasn't been making that clicking noise when walking so not sure 

Not happy right now, but will just have to see if things improve.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Glad he's home @ForestWomble i will admit Sox claws are to long at the moment he had his done at the same time as Loki and they walk on the same surfaces it's a bit of a mystery. He's booked in next week with the groomer. He doesn't mind having it done but I'm terrified of doing it wrong.

Hopefully the vet will call you later. Mine often call around 7 in the evening after the day appointments. I bet Bungo is tired now.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh dear - maybe call the vet reception and see if you can get a better explanation to put your mind at rest.

I must admit to _never _cutting the dogs' nails:Shy I know i should. They do tip tap on the kitchen floor but they never seem to get really long. I have asked murphy's groomer to cut his when he gets groomed but there never seems to be any difference when he gets back so im not sure she actually does.

Both mine have got black nails. Tricky. Im very good on guinea pig nails but not confident on dog at all.

Hopefully Bungo's ears will settle soon and that was the main thing he went for isnt it


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Glad he's home @ForestWomble i will admit Sox claws are to long at the moment he had his done at the same time as Loki and they walk on the same surfaces it's a bit of a mystery. He's booked in next week with the groomer. He doesn't mind having it done but I'm terrified of doing it wrong.
> 
> Hopefully the vet will call you later. Mine often call around 7 in the evening after the day appointments. I bet Bungo is tired now.


Thanks.

From the moment Bungo got home he was making an awful noise, thankfully has stopped that but he keeps on barking at every little thing, he doesn't want to eat anything but apart from when he gets up to bark, he has settled on his bed, hope he'll settle soon.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Glad he's home again - hope he settles soon. I definitely agree with @tabelmabel's suggestion of phoning the vets. Either asking the person who picks up the phone to read the notes and explain things to you directly and/or ask if the vet who did the consult can phone you back when they get a minute


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

tabelmabel said:


> Oh dear - maybe call the vet reception and see if you can get a better explanation to put your mind at rest.
> 
> I must admit to _never _cutting the dogs' nails:Shy I know i should. They do tip tap on the kitchen floor but they never seem to get really long. I have asked murphy's groomer to cut his when he gets groomed but there never seems to be any difference when he gets back so im not sure she actually does.
> 
> ...


Thanks, yeah, I may well do that.

Bungos nails are black too, he's never needed his nails cut until the last year as I'm not taking him out so much, even still, I'm amazed they grew that quickly.

It was his ears that made me decide to call the vet yes, but he was showing signs of irritation all over really, so there were multiple things I was concerned about.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Thanks, yeah, I may well do that.
> Bungos nails are black too, he's never needed his nails cut until the last year as I'm not taking him out so much, even still, I'm amazed they grew that quickly.
> It was his ears that made me decide to call the vet yes, but he was showing signs of irritation all over really, so there were multiple things I was concerned about.


Glad the boy is home again. He will no doubt be giving you the evil eye and acting up a bit for having had to go on his own, so don't worry too much about that. He will be mentally exhausted having been somewhere that he doesn't like going and without you to boot! 
Their nails do grow pretty quickly at certain times of the year, I'm lucky as Emma bites her own nails to keep them trimmed (strange girl).
Definitely ring the vets and ask them them to read the notes to you to clarify & ask if the vet or his nurse can ring you too to put your mind at rest as regarding his ear drops. Did you ask about the Piriton? If not, that is also something to get them to ring you for so you can ask then.
Regarding the anal glands, Daisy used to have hers done on quite a regular basis, I always knew when it was coming up to time as she would start turning to look at her bum before she ever started the scooting procedure. Emma has had hers emptied a couple of times (tho not since I have been giving her Pro-Fibre probiotic granules in her regular meals) and I have to say both girls continued the scooting for a few days after it had been done, it must irritate them after its done as well as when it actually needs doing. 
Do let us know how he goes with the ear drops & if you ring the vets, what they say.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Glad it went ok though shame you couldnt talk to the vet.
Libby used to have trouble with her glands , since Ive been given her a piece of carrot each day she's not had a problem .( touch wood!) You can get a pumpkin paste to add to his food but I cant remember what its called.

I wonder if its worth talking to the receptionist and asking for a print out of the vets note and asking her to post them or email them to you. ?
My vets used to do this for me so I could read them over and make sure I hadnt missed anything. Sometimes its hard to take everything in.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Glad the boy is home again. He will no doubt be giving you the evil eye and acting up a bit for having had to go on his own, so don't worry too much about that. He will be mentally exhausted having been somewhere that he doesn't like going and without you to boot!
> Their nails do grow pretty quickly at certain times of the year, I'm lucky as Emma bites her own nails to keep them trimmed (strange girl).
> Definitely ring the vets and ask them them to read the notes to you to clarify & ask if the vet or his nurse can ring you too to put your mind at rest as regarding his ear drops. Did you ask about the Piriton? If not, that is also something to get them to ring you for so you can ask then.
> Regarding the anal glands, Daisy used to have hers done on quite a regular basis, I always knew when it was coming up to time as she would start turning to look at her bum before she ever started the scooting procedure. Emma has had hers emptied a couple of times (tho not since I have been giving her Pro-Fibre probiotic granules in her regular meals) and I have to say both girls continued the scooting for a few days after it had been done, it must irritate them after its done as well as when it actually needs doing.
> Do let us know how he goes with the ear drops & if you ring the vets, what they say.


Thank you. I've phoned and am awaiting a call back.
I will ask about the Piriton when they phone, as I was expecting the vet to ring me I haven't asked yet. 
I normally know when Bungo needs his glands emptied too, he develops a certain fishy smell about him, but nope, not even a hint of fishy smell, it's very odd. When they phone I will ask about how I can help, like giving those granules or some carrot or pumpkin or something.
Yes, I'm sure it must irritate, keeping fingers crossed that Bungo stops scooting soon.
Will do.



kimthecat said:


> Glad it went ok though shame you couldnt talk to the vet.
> Libby used to have trouble with her glands , since Ive been given her a piece of carrot each day she's not had a problem .( touch wood!) You can get a pumpkin paste to add to his food but I cant remember what its called.
> 
> I wonder if its worth talking to the receptionist and asking for a print out of the vets note and asking her to post them or email them to you. ?
> My vets used to do this for me so I could read them over and make sure I hadnt missed anything. Sometimes its hard to take everything in.


Think I'll ask that re the notes, thank you.

I'll see if I can find pumpkin paste online.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Hilde goes through stages with her glands, they can go for months without needing to be expressed and then she'll need them doing a couple of times with just a few months apart and then will happily go 6/8 months not needing a bum squeeze, she had hers done the other week as she started giving her bum the stink eye, she rarely scoots but will look at her behind in a certain way, she didn't have the waft of fishy goo this time either.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Glad hes home ok. The noises/barking are probably just stress, hopefully by tonight/tommorow he will have calmed down. I would have called the receptionist too and got the info straight from them. 2nd hand info can often be a bit inaccurate and maybe they were a bit rushed when he was picked up so didn't have time to explain properly.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

How is the boy today?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sorry I'm so late, I've literally only just had a chance to turn my computer on.



MontyMaude said:


> Hilde goes through stages with her glands, they can go for months without needing to be expressed and then she'll need them doing a couple of times with just a few months apart and then will happily go 6/8 months not needing a bum squeeze, she had hers done the other week as she started giving her bum the stink eye, she rarely scoots but will look at her behind in a certain way, she didn't have the waft of fishy goo this time either.


Ah thank you, At lease that takes that mystery away.



Boxerluver30 said:


> Glad hes home ok. The noises/barking are probably just stress, hopefully by tonight/tommorow he will have calmed down. I would have called the receptionist too and got the info straight from them. 2nd hand info can often be a bit inaccurate and maybe they were a bit rushed when he was picked up so didn't have time to explain properly.


I've spoken to a receptionist but only for the bill, she couldn't tell me anything about the appointment, hopefully I'll get the call from the vet or nurse today.



MontyMaude said:


> How is the boy today?


He is more settled than yesterday, no barking etc. Sadly no better than he was before the appointment yet. 
Thank you for asking.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Hopefully the vet or nurse will be more forthcoming. At least it sounds like he is calmer today, which is progress.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> He is more settled than yesterday, no barking etc. Sadly no better than he was before the appointment yet.
> Thank you for asking.


Fingers crossed the ear drops start working and that he completely settles back to being Bungo


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Still no phone call, think I might end up needing to phone tomorrow anyway as I'm really struggling with these ear drops  

Seriously, anyone would think Bungo had no bones the way he manages to wriggle and squirm. 

Feeling terrible right now


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Still no phone call, think I might end up needing to phone tomorrow anyway as I'm really struggling with these ear drops
> 
> Seriously, anyone would think Bungo had no bones the way he manages to wriggle and squirm.
> 
> Feeling terrible right now


That's very disappointing my vets have been very good at communicating about Loki's belly. With his ears does he have a lick mat ? Don't feel terrible I had an awful time when lily needed eye drops. It's difficult.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> That's very disappointing my vets have been very good at communicating about Loki's belly. With his ears does he have a lick mat ? Don't feel terrible I had an awful time when lily needed eye drops. It's difficult.


With my vets it seems to depend on who is on duty, I've had really good experiences and not good experiences with them. 
Yes, Bungo has a lick mat. 
Thank you.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

It can be very difficult doing ear drops @ForestWomble. Have never known a dog to like them, even with warming up the ear drops. Plus the ears are actually sore usually at first. Is it twice a day? As if it was once a day its far easier you do one ear morning and one in the evening.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

lullabydream said:


> It can be very difficult doing ear drops @ForestWomble. Have never known a dog to like them, even with warming up the ear drops. Plus the ears are actually sore usually at first. Is it twice a day? As if it was once a day its far easier you do one ear morning and one in the evening.


Yes, his ear is really sore, I don't blame him, I've never liked ear drops either.

Yes, one drop in each ear twice a day.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Sorry you and Bungo are having a tough time. Perseverance with the drops and hopefully things will improve soon.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Does anybody else feel like me, that I'd actually be pretty cross with the vet for not updating me on the phone either that day, or allowing for unexpected circumstances, the very next day at the least?


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

JoanneF said:


> Does anybody else feel like me, that I'd actually be pretty cross with the vet for not updating me on the phone either that day, or allowing for unexpected circumstances, the very next day at the least?


Yes, it is not good at all. But I would phone them for my own piece of mind. I would also politely tell them that they should of called me!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Kaily said:


> Sorry you and Bungo are having a tough time. Perseverance with the drops and hopefully things will improve soon.


I haven't managed to get any ear ddrops into him yet  I will keep on trying.



JoanneF said:


> Does anybody else feel like me, that I'd actually be pretty cross with the vet for not updating me on the phone either that day, or allowing for unexpected circumstances, the very next day at the least?


Yes, I'm angry, I'm not happy with the whole thing to be honest, I gave them the whole of yesterday in case of unexpected things happening and still haven't heard, so as I'm not good with the phone I'm going to write an email and send it to them asking for the vets notes to be emailed to me.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Sounds like a good plan @ForestWomble, it gives you time to think about what to say and also gives you time to properly digest what they tell you.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Poor Bungo and you!

Is Bungo very food orientated? Could you perhaps withhold his normal meal until a later time so he is hungry and try spreading some primula spread cheese, or a safe peanut butter for example, on a kitchen cupboard or a tiled vertical surface (easy to clean afterwards) - he can be busy standing up, licking it off while you try to get his ear drops in.

Or a stuffed kong, if he will eat them and he is ok with you around him while he is eating - if you can get him lying on the sofa/bed or something enjoying a stuffed kong, might distract him while you pop a drop in his ear.

Or does he know a chin rest or nose touch behaviour? It's a useful handling behaviour to train and get them used to having their face/mouth/ears handled


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I know it's not ideal, but would he tolerate you wiping his ear with a cotton pad? Bradley was a bit of a tart with drops, although he does accept them now. If I soak a cotton pad he's absolutely fine, and I was able to give the pad a little squeeze to get some drops right down.
Had to do it like that with one of our old dogs, and it did massively help his ears.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

ShibaPup said:


> Poor Bungo and you!
> 
> Is Bungo very food orientated? Could you perhaps withhold his normal meal until a later time so he is hungry and try spreading some primula spread cheese, or a safe peanut butter for example, on a kitchen cupboard or a tiled vertical surface (easy to clean afterwards) - he can be busy standing up, licking it off while you try to get his ear drops in.
> 
> ...


So far I've tried spreading peanut butter on his liki mat, he was happy to lick until I touched his ear and he was off.
I put him on my foot stool, which normally works, but he decided that yesterday was the day to discover he could jump off.
He does know a chin rest and is very good with it, so I'll give that a try.
Thank you.



Gemmaa said:


> I know it's not ideal, but would he tolerate you wiping his ear with a cotton pad? Bradley was a bit of a tart with drops, although he does accept them now. If I soak a cotton pad he's absolutely fine, and I was able to give the pad a little squeeze to get some drops right down.
> Had to do it like that with one of our old dogs, and it did massively help his ears.


Oh thank you, if the chin rest idea fails I will certainly try that, I think part of the problem is he sees the bottle and that's that. 
Normally he is fine, I sometimes wipe round with a wet wipe, but at the moment his ear is so sore he doesn't let me near the ear canal, but he loves me massaging his ear, might get it in that way.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sorry if I'm being dumb, but I've only got a 15ml bottle of ear drops, having just tried again and failed to get any drops in and got snapped at for my troubles, I'd like to try the cotton pad idea, but not sure how I can soak it enough with only a 15ml bottle?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

@JoanneF I've sent an email.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

ForestWomble said:


> Sorry if I'm being dumb, but I've only got a 15ml bottle of ear drops, having just tried again and failed to get any drops in and got snapped at for my troubles, I'd like to try the cotton pad idea, but not sure how I can soak it enough with only a 15ml bottle?


Use water as a carrier.That would be my thing. Was an oldie but a goodie with old fashioned facial toners to wet the cotton pad you are using so that you then use less toner. It prevented the majority of toner just being soaked up into the cotton pad and therefore you really are just putting excess product for the cotton wool to soak up. It's the same sort of thing


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I think you might have to ask the vets for advice or different medication @ForestWomble in my limited experience with ear and eye drops is quick swift pining down and squishing of drops in offending orifice is the only way it worked for me but I was dealing with my cats rather than the dogs, but then lots of treats fuss afterwards, they did forgive me in the end but it's very hard when you have an uncooperative victim who doesn't realise you are only trying to help.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Gemmaa said:


> I know it's not ideal, but would he tolerate you wiping his ear with a cotton pad? Bradley was a bit of a tart with drops, although he does accept them now. If I soak a cotton pad he's absolutely fine, and I was able to give the pad a little squeeze to get some drops right down.
> Had to do it like that with one of our old dogs, and it did massively help his ears.





lullabydream said:


> Use water as a carrier.That would be my thing. Was an oldie but a goodie with old fashioned facial toners to wet the cotton pad you are using so that you then use less toner. It prevented the majority of toner just being soaked up into the cotton pad and therefore you really are just putting excess product for the cotton wool to soak up. It's the same sort of thing


It worked! I only managed one ear but thankfully that was the bad one, hope it works again tomorrow.



MontyMaude said:


> I think you might have to ask the vets for advice or different medication @ForestWomble in my limited experience with ear and eye drops is quick swift pining down and squishing of drops in offending orifice is the only way it worked for me but I was dealing with my cats rather than the dogs, but then lots of treats fuss afterwards, they did forgive me in the end but it's very hard when you have an uncooperative victim who doesn't realise you are only trying to help.


If I'd been contacted in the first place I would of asked if there was an alternative to drops. If I have trouble tomorrow I'll have to ask the vet if there is something else I can use. Fingers crossed the idea above will continue to work.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Yay! Well done


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I asked the vet if there is an alternative to the drops and they said they could give him something at the vets which is long lasting so I won't have to do a thing. 
I feel so relieved!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Excellent news.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Frustrated that he could of just had it on Tuesday and saved us all this stress though  

Still, it's sorted now thank goodness.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Well, Bungo was picked up at 09:20, it's now 10:35 and still no sign of him and nothing from the vets, trying not too but getting worried now. (Tuesday only took about 30 minutes in total)


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Maybe the vet just had an emergency to deal with.

I hope you hear soon.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

ForestWomble said:


> Well, Bungo was picked up at 09:20, it's now 10:35 and still no sign of him and nothing from the vets, trying not too but getting worried now. (Tuesday only took about 30 minutes in total)


It depends on if they have any emergencies etc. I hope you hear something soon.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

No news is good news. Try not to worry, easier said than done I know.


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

Aw try not to worry, I’m sure he’ll be home soon x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

He's home! Have no idea what they did to him but will hopefully find out soon. Poor boy isn't happy though


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Glad he is home safe and sound.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone. Yes, I thought maybe they had an emergency, hard to not worry though. 

Haven't heard from them yet and they only work half day on Saturday, hoping I will hear but probably won't hear anything until Monday now.

All I do know is they weighed him and are saying he needs to loose weight.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> All I do know is they weighed him and are saying he needs to loose weight.


Glad he is home and hopefully they have managed to do what ever they could have done when he was first in the vets! The would have to have weighed him to get the correct dosage of whatever they were giving him. HOpefully he will soon be on the mend. Lots of love and attention, unless he is giving you the evil eye for sending him back to the vets, he will forgive you soon.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Glad he is home and hopefully they have managed to do what ever they could have done when he was first in the vets! The would have to have weighed him to get the correct dosage of whatever they were giving him. HOpefully he will soon be on the mend. Lots of love and attention, unless he is giving you the evil eye for sending him back to the vets, he will forgive you soon.


Fingers crossed they've done what was needed and that will be that.

Thank you. He has had lots of cuddles and he won't let me go anywhere without him so I think I'm forgiven.

Will have to phone the vets on Monday to find out what they did as never heard from them today.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I've heard from the vets. 
Had a long and detailed email which was good. She said she gave him long acting ear drops and he will need to be seen again in a week for another dose. She then went on to say that his skin seems quite inflamed in general and that the ear infection is due to a more wide spread skin problem usually caused by allergies.
The vet would like to investigate Bungo for a skin condition to try to find out what is going on, as without finding out the cause we could find ourselves having to treat him for ear infections on a regular basis. 

Much better vet on Saturday (Tuesdays vet said his skin was fine) so I'm glad Bungo was seen by the vet on Saturday, while not good news at least we can start investigations and hopefully help him feel better soon.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> I've heard from the vets.
> Had a long and detailed email which was good. She said she gave him long acting ear drops and he will need to be seen again in a week for another dose. She then went on to say that his skin seems quite inflamed in general and that the ear infection is due to a more wide spread skin problem usually caused by allergies.
> The vet would like to investigate Bungo for a skin condition to try to find out what is going on, as without finding out the cause we could find ourselves having to treat him for ear infections on a regular basis.
> 
> Much better vet on Saturday (Tuesdays vet said his skin was fine) so I'm glad Bungo was seen by the vet on Saturday, while not good news at least we can start investigations and hopefully help him feel better soon.


That is good news you have more information. Hopefully you can figure out what is going on.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

That's better news, did you get the name of the vet that was helpful so that you can make an appointment to see her rather than the other one? Do they have a specialist dermatologist at the practice? Worth asking. 
Meanwhile write down all the food he has & treats & any times you have noticed any particular irritations, times of year/month etc so that you can send the details to that vet for reference.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> That's better news, did you get the name of the vet that was helpful so that you can make an appointment to see her rather than the other one? Do they have a specialist dermatologist at the practice? Worth asking.
> Meanwhile write down all the food he has & treats & any times you have noticed any particular irritations, times of year/month etc so that you can send the details to that vet for reference.


Yes, I have the name of the helpful vet, same first name as mine so I won't forget. I did ask if she can continue seeing Bungo, but for the next appointment at any rate it will be yet another different vet as he needs the second dose on that day, so sadly no choice. Once the investigations start I'll request that we see the helpful vet and try to stick with her. I shall ask about the specialist dermatologist. 
I will do, thank you


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Does anyone know if ear drops can make you feel a bit icky?
Yesterday and today Bungo is mainly sleeping/resting inbetween barking at various noises. He is eating a bit but not much. Don't know if it's normal or if I should be phoning the vet.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

ForestWomble said:


> Does anyone know if ear drops can make you feel a bit icky?
> Yesterday and today Bungo is mainly sleeping/resting inbetween barking at various noises. He is eating a bit but not much. Don't know if it's normal or if I should be phoning the vet.


Vet phoned earlier so I mentioned it. If he stops eating or doesn't want to get up then he needs to be seen earlier than the appointment for the end of the week.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Vet phoned earlier so I mentioned it. If he stops eating or doesn't want to get up then he needs to be seen earlier than the appointment for the end of the week.


Oh dear Bungo maybe it's his ears making him feel rubbish. How is he doing now ?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Oh dear Bungo maybe it's his ears making him feel rubbish. How is he doing now ?


No different he is currently lying beside me sleeping. Hope he feels better by morning.
His ears are looking darker than normal, can't call the skin red, but it's darker than the normal skin colour. 
I've been so unsure as he will get up to bark and he does show interest in things but he seems to tire easily, so spending a lot of time sleeping, he is worse now than he was before treatment, just got to hope its the treatment working, I know antibiotics can make you feel awful while they are working, and these drops do contain antibiotics I believe.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> No different he is currently lying beside me sleeping. Hope he feels better by morning.
> His ears are looking darker than normal, can't call the skin red, but it's darker than the normal skin colour.
> I've been so unsure as he will get up to bark and he does show interest in things but he seems to tire easily, so spending a lot of time sleeping, he is worse now than he was before treatment, just got to hope its the treatment working, I know antibiotics can make you feel awful while they are working, and these drops do contain antibiotics I believe.


Bless him let's hope he feels better tomorrow I wish they could talk !


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Get well wishes from me too.


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

Hope he feels better soon x


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Hope he feels better after a good night's sleep.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

He has been through a lot of different stuff physically and mentally lately poor boy and whilst antibiotic in any form can make humans as well as animals feel like crap, he is possibly relaxing in a mentally exhausted 'thank God I'm Home' way. 
See how he is tomorrow & if your not happy ring the vets again. Hopefully he will be back to normal soon.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> He has been through a lot of different stuff physically and mentally lately poor boy and whilst antibiotic in any form can make humans as well as animals feel like crap, he is possibly relaxing in a mentally exhausted 'thank God I'm Home' way.
> See how he is tomorrow & if your not happy ring the vets again. Hopefully he will be back to normal soon.


Thank you, I hadn't considered it like that, that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

My oldest dog was given antibiotics and was really sick. The vet changed it to a different one and he was fine. It’s on his records and I have it on a card for when I take him on holiday.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Sorry to hear bungo isn't well @ForestWomble . Best wishes to you and him x


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Hows Bungo today?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Hows Bungo today?


He is a bit brighter thank goodness


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

As I said above, Bungo was a bit brighter this morning, that couple of hours of being a bit more active has worn him out, he has dragged his bed under my w'chair and flopped, he's been asleep, snoring, for the last hour or two, bless him. 
Don't know what he was given exactly, but it's clearly strong stuff, he gets his second dose on Saturday, I hope it doesn't have the same effect, but at least I'll be prepared this time.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Had his check up at the vet today. Sadly his ears are still really sore, so they've put in some drops that will last three weeks. They then want to see him again and he is booked to be in for the day so they can, if needed, give him a GA and do a swab and flush his ears out.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

ForestWomble said:


> Had his check up at the vet today. Sadly his ears are still really sore, so they've put in some drops that will last three weeks. They then want to see him again and he is booked to be in for the day so they can, if needed, give him a GA and do a swab and flush his ears out.


Poor guy, hoping the drops will do the trick!


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> Had his check up at the vet today. Sadly his ears are still really sore, so they've put in some drops that will last three weeks. They then want to see him again and he is booked to be in for the day so they can, if needed, give him a GA and do a swab and flush his ears out.


 Ah poor Bungo, if his ears are not looking better at the next visit then hopefully the flush out will do the trick, I had a dog with poorly ears the drops weren`t really making much of a difference so she had her ears flushed and never had a problem with them again.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Had his check up at the vet today. Sadly his ears are still really sore, so they've put in some drops that will last three weeks. They then want to see him again and he is booked to be in for the day so they can, if needed, give him a GA and do a swab and flush his ears out.


Hope the drops do the trick and he doesn't have to get them flushed


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you all.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Poor Bungo, I hope the drops work.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Oh poor Bungo let’s hope it clears up before next week. Ears are very tricky how is he in himself?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you Jo.



Boxer123 said:


> Oh poor Bungo let's hope it clears up before next week. Ears are very tricky how is he in himself?


Thank you.
Quieter than normal understandably but otherwise OK.

Over this last week Sat -Tues he was very quiet, Wed he had a couple of hours of being more active then slept the rest of the day, Thurs very quiet and yesterday small bursts of activity followed by sleep (a bit like a puppy I guess), so we'll see how the next three weeks go. Fingers crossed these drops work.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you Jo.
> 
> Thank you.
> Quieter than normal understandably but otherwise OK.
> ...


Let's hope so it is such a worry isn't it when they are poorly.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Let's hope so it is such a worry isn't it when they are poorly.


Absolutely.

By the way, I've checked my pet insurance and I can't get my head around it, does anyone know if Pet Plan will help me with the bill for the last couple of weeks (check his ears and apply the vet only ear drops)? Or if not will they at least help with the GA and ear clean if needed? I've been given an estimate for that and it's rather large and it was only a minimum.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> By the way, I've checked my pet insurance and I can't get my head around it, does anyone know if Pet Plan will help me with the bill for the last couple of weeks (check his ears and apply the vet only ear drops)? Or if not will they at least help with the GA and ear clean if needed? I've been given an estimate for that and it's rather large and it was only a minimum.


If you are with pet plan it should cover all of it I have claimed before when it was multiple appointments and they should definitely cover the GA if needed. Ask the vets to help you they complete the form that says how much it is.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> If you are with pet plan it should cover all of it I have claimed before when it was multiple appointments and they should definitely cover the GA if needed. Ask the vets to help you they complete the form that says how much it is.


Thank you


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

They will add up everything that is related to the same issue and then take off the excess. It is a lot easier if the vet will make the claim for you. Mine don’t so now I’d have to claim online and wait for the vet to respond to Petplan.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Jobeth said:


> They will add up everything that is related to the same issue and then take off the excess. It is a lot easier if the vet will make the claim for you. Mine don't so now I'd have to claim online and wait for the vet to respond to Petplan.


Thank you. Will they still pay if you've already payed some of it? I've been asked to pay the last two weeks and I payed for the first visit at the time. Now I'm concerned I might have made a mistake.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you. Will they still pay if you've already payed some of it? I've been asked to pay the last two weeks and I payed for the first visit at the time. Now I'm concerned I might have made a mistake.


I normally pay then get the money back from the insurance.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you. Will they still pay if you've already payed some of it? I've been asked to pay the last two weeks and I payed for the first visit at the time. Now I'm concerned I might have made a mistake.


 It's fine and they will pay if it is all within the same year that your cover starts. I didn't claim for my oldest dog the first time but the second time I did. They were for the same condition so they added the two together and took off the excess. Petplan are really good so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

If you've needed multiple appointments, all for the same condition then it should be submitted all one condition, with one excess. Has he had a GA/ear flush already? If you're concerned about it being covered then Petplan are very good about doing pre-authorisation for claims x


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you. Will they still pay if you've already payed some of it? I've been asked to pay the last two weeks and I payed for the first visit at the time. Now I'm concerned I might have made a mistake.


I did the same, paid for the first few visits/ treatments, then she needed a GA and I worried the insurance would say it was a previous condition and decline to pay. The vets said they would fill in the insurance forms and I just got a confirmation from insures that they had paid out. I got a call from the vets to say they owed me money as they had back dated all the treatment which I had already paid for, must admit I was shocked to get back nearly £400 never realised paying each time how it had mounted up! 
I think you will be fine FW so try not to worry!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone, you've all put my mind to rest.

@pinklizzy No he hasn't had a GA/ear flush yet, that is next time.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Poor Bungo, he must be feeling really under the weather. Ear infections are very painful. And poor you @ForestWomble, so much stress and worry. Plus a vet that wasn't very helpful in the first place.

I hope things improve quickly for both of you.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Poor boy, let's hope this lot of drops does the job & nothing more is necessary for him.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

You might be better waiting until he’s had the GA and claim in one go. Just check when you renew your insurance as the claim for everything that has already happened must be made before then.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone, yes my poor boy, I miss him being cheeky and wanting my attention when I'm trying to do housework etc. He just sleeps most of the time at the moment, he couldn't even be bothered to play with the brush earlier.

Will do @Jobeth, thanks. Renewal isn't for a few months yet so should be fine there.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you everyone, yes my poor boy, I miss him being cheeky and wanting my attention when I'm trying to do housework etc. He just sleeps most of the time at the moment, he couldn't even be bothered to play with the brush earlier.
> 
> Will do @Jobeth, thanks. Renewal isn't for a few months yet so should be fine there.


Poor Bungo when's he back at the vets ?

Pet plan are very good. I'm with Tesco now because it got to expensive but the money for Sox back was in my bank a week after I put in the form.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Poor Bungo when's he back at the vets ?
> 
> Pet plan are very good. I'm with Tesco now because it got to expensive but the money for Sox back was in my bank a week after I put in the form.


Not for three weeks, apparently the vet said there is no point seeing him until then. 
I'm not surprised he is so quiet today really, he only went to the vet yesterday and he's been given ear drops that will last three weeks, just keeping my fingers crossed that he perks up in the next few days, he is eating and drinking and will get up and move around without me having to persuade him, it's just the tiredness/quietness that's not normal.

That was good re Pet plan.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

https://www.petplan.co.uk/help/#contact
You could always email them to check if you'd rather not ring.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you @Jobeth


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

How is Bungo?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

ShibaPup said:


> How is Bungo?


He has been a bit brighter this afternoon  
He has a burst of energy, then has a sleep, then a burst of energy and so on. 
Really sleepy this evening.

Feeling relieved, hope he continues to improve now.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Update: Bungo has been rather up and down since my last post, some days he has been really quiet, others a bit brighter, over Mon and Tues he was so quiet I was getting really concerned, thankfully he was brighter today, not his normal self, but the best he has been this week, I know I've said this before, but I hope today is the start of him being brighter.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Its next week Bungo is back at the vets isn't FW? It does sound like this lot of meds is actually doing something tho.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Its next week Bungo is back at the vets isn't FW? It does sound like this lot of meds is actually doing something tho.


He's back in two weeks. 
I do hope so.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Fingers crossed that Bungo is on the road to recovery now.

If you are worried though, you can always call the vet sooner rather than wait for the appointment.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Kaily said:


> Fingers crossed that Bungo is on the road to recovery now.
> 
> If you are worried though, you can always call the vet sooner rather than wait for the appointment.


Thank you.

If I get really worried I will, but last time I went to ask a quick question I was told I'd be charged a consultation fee  which isn't cheap, I don't know if that's the normal thing now but I've never been charged asking a quick question on the phone before. It's put me off if I'm honest.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you.
> 
> If I get really worried I will, but last time I went to ask a quick question I was told I'd be charged a consultation fee  which isn't cheap, I don't know if that's the normal thing now but I've never been charged asking a quick question on the phone before. It's put me off if I'm honest.


That would put me off too, did they know Bungo is currently a patient and receiving treatment?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> That would put me off too, did they know Bungo is currently a patient and receiving treatment?


Yes, they'd phoned me to change Bungo's appointment time, and I asked that as they were there could I ask a quick question as I was concerned about something to be told 'you can, but you'd have to pay a consultation fee' so I said it didn't matter.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Yes, they'd phoned me to change Bungo's appointment time, and I asked that as they were there could I ask a quick question as I was concerned about something to be told 'you can, but you'd have to pay a consultation fee' so I said it didn't matter.


That's not great with Loki's tummy issues they have been phoning and emailing regularly not charging extra.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

That's terrible. Sorry they are being so unhelpful and basically money grabbing. What happened to empathy and understanding?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

That is terrible. For a pet undergoing treatment, I'd expect to be able to add questions - you don't always think of them at the actual appointment, and I think it's even worse since you weren't even able to be there for the consultation anyway.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

That’s terrible. I’ve rung my vet before and the nurse answered my questions without even asking for my name!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone. 
It didn't feel right and you've all confirmed that, just another thing to add to the things I'm not happy with.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Contact Petplan about the best time to submit your claim as they cover the cost of telephone/video consultations.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Jobeth said:


> Contact Petplan about the best time to submit your claim as they cover the cost of telephone/video consultations.


I'll do that tomorrow, I wasn't aware they cover those. Thank you.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> I'll do that tomorrow, I wasn't aware they cover those. Thank you.


Personally whilst on to them I would sound extremely upset and relate the question answering & being told you would be charged to ask a question regarding an animal there is already under treatment ! That's disgusting. Had I been you I would have burst into tears on the telephone and made whoever was on the other end feel like an utter arse! You should have asked the question immediately without saying can I ask a question, I would & have done before now. 
Sorry to rant but I am so annoyed that that should happen to you. If you want to PM me I will phone them on your behalf and say how upset it had made you. Dam cheek of whoever it was!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Personally whilst on to them I would sound extremely upset and relate the question answering & being told you would be charged to ask a question regarding an animal there is already under treatment ! That's disgusting. Had I been you I would have burst into tears on the telephone and made whoever was on the other end feel like an utter arse! You should have asked the question immediately without saying can I ask a question, I would & have done before now.
> Sorry to rant but I am so annoyed that that should happen to you. If you want to PM me I will phone them on your behalf and say how upset it had made you. Dam cheek of whoever it was!


You mean to Pet plan?

At the time I was just stunned, I am planning on questioning the having to pay to ask a question thing though and I will just ask the question next time.

Thank you, that's very kind of you.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Just spotted this thread, Sorry to hear Bungo has been unwell. Hope he is on the mend now and soon back to his usual self! X


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> You mean to Pet plan?
> At the time I was just stunned, I am planning on questioning the having to pay to ask a question thing though and I will just ask the question next time.
> Thank you, that's very kind of you.


I'll speak to any one you want me to FW. A vet receptionist or nurse should not be saying you would be charged a fee for asking a question full stop. Supposed you question had simply been 'what time is Bungo's next appointment' was she going to note that as a Consultation ! No of course not! You are distressed enough worrying about your precious boy! Yes I would also point out what happened to PetPlan as THEY would be paying out for your 'question consultancy fee'! Don't think that would please them would it!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

@ForestWomble is there another vet practise you could change to, I would not be happy with that at all, my vets have always reassured me and said to phone with any questions, I may have to wait a few hours for the vet or nurse to phone back, but never ever have I been told I would be charged a consult fee, that is appalling especially as you have a dog currently undergoing treatment, and that you have not been in the consulting room with your dog, that sounds like shockingly bad service, and would have me changing vet practises.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> I'll speak to any one you want me to FW. A vet receptionist or nurse should not be saying you would be charged a fee for asking a question full stop. Supposed you question had simply been 'what time is Bungo's next appointment' was she going to note that as a Consultation ! No of course not! You are distressed enough worrying about your precious boy! Yes I would also point out what happened to PetPlan as THEY would be paying out for your 'question consultancy fee'! Don't think that would please them would it!


Reading back where I mentioned about the having to pay the fee I realised I missed out a bit/didn't explain very well, I mentioned what was worrying me to be told a vet could ring me back but I'd have to pay a consultation fee for them to do so. Even so I can see it's not right and do agree with you, I'm considering waiting until the next appointment (which will hopefully be the last for this issue) and see how that goes, then I'm going to make a complaint about everything I'm not happy with, including being told I'd have to pay a consultation fee for a quick question on the phone, unless anyone more experienced than me thinks this is a bad idea and that I should say something sooner? 
If it's OK I may ask for your help then?



MontyMaude said:


> @ForestWomble is there another vet practise you could change to, I would not be happy with that at all, my vets have always reassured me and said to phone with any questions, I may have to wait a few hours for the vet or nurse to phone back, but never ever have I been told I would be charged a consult fee, that is appalling especially as you have a dog currently undergoing treatment, and that you have not been in the consulting room with your dog, that sounds like shockingly bad service, and would have me changing vet practises.


I've already planned to change when I move home (there is a vet hospital which has very good reviews near where I'm hoping to move to), but unfortunately it's not practical to change to them before that. (To change now would involve my Dad having over 2 hours worth of driving per appointment).


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Reading back where I mentioned about the having to pay the fee I realised I missed out a bit/didn't explain very well, I mentioned what was worrying me to be told a vet could ring me back but I'd have to pay a consultation fee for them to do so. Even so I can see it's not right and do agree with you, I'm considering waiting until the next appointment (which will hopefully be the last for this issue) and see how that goes, then I'm going to make a complaint about everything I'm not happy with, including being told I'd have to pay a consultation fee for a quick question on the phone, unless anyone more experienced than me thinks this is a bad idea and that I should say something sooner?
> If it's OK I may ask for your


Right I understand so yes I think your idea is best. Waiting until Bungo is sorted out to your satisfaction is a good idea.
Make sure you note dates, times & names regarding each incident each time. If you made calls or the vets made calls, the dates & times will be on your phone calls log. You will need all that info for your insurance claim anyway.
Keep your eventual written complaint as short, calm & concise as possible & keep a copy of it for yourself plus a copy in case you want to send one to PetPlan as well.
If you need help with the complaint composition I can help you, just PM me.

The bottom line is you want Bungo to be helped & better as soon as possible.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Finally the appointment to see if these drops have done the trick is this week.
Getting really nervous, just want it over.

@DaisyBluebell thank you very much for your post, I'm so sorry I thought I'd replied at the time. 
It was/is very useful, I'll see how this weeks appointment goes and take it from there.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Hopefully your boy will be sorted out soon FW then we can see where best to go from there.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Had a :Banghead moment with the vets on the phone this afternoon.

When I asked about the insurance they told me he was just having a quick check up appointment, and didn't know what I was talking about re him potentially having to stay in all day. 

Finally got it sorted and he is now booked in for the day if needed.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Had a :Banghead moment with the vets on the phone this afternoon.
> 
> When I asked about the insurance they told me he was just having a quick check up appointment, and didn't know what I was talking about re him potentially having to stay in all day.
> Finally got it sorted and he is now booked in for the day if needed.


Note it down FW 'left hand not knowing what right hand is doing' not giving you any confidence !'


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Note it down FW 'left hand not knowing what right hand is doing' not giving you any confidence !'


Noted.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Bungo is at the vet. He has to stay in


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Bungo is at the vet. He has to stay in


Oh dear how long for is it still his ears ?


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

Oh no! Hope everything is ok with him and he’s home tonight x


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Poor boy. Hope he gets on ok.

And poor you.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Hope you're ok - it's never nice, fingers crossed a quick stay will get him back on the mend and feeling better


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone



Boxer123 said:


> Oh dear how long for is it still his ears ?


I have no idea how long, I just got an email asking me to give my consent for him to have a GA so they can flush his ears


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you everyone
> 
> I have no idea how long, I just got an email asking me to give my consent for him to have a GA so they can flush his ears


They normally keep them in to observe so maybe until about 4. Try not to worry he will be home soon.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> They normally keep them in to observe so maybe until about 4. Try not to worry he will be home soon.


Trying not to.

Feeling completely lost right now, don't know what to do with myself.

It's funny, could hear the neighbours dogs outside and stiffened waiting for Bungo to join in, then remembered he's not here.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Trying not to.
> 
> Feeling completely lost right now, don't know what to do with myself.
> 
> It's funny, could hear the neighbours dogs outside and stiffened waiting for Bungo to join in, then remembered he's not here.


It's awful isn't it but this to shall pass and he will be home with squeaky clean ears.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh, I'm sorry to hear that. Hopefully back soon as good as new.xxx


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you both, I can't even get on with what I'd originally planned to keep me busy as I'm also waiting for the plumber (finally get my boiler looked at and hopefully fixed today).


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you both, I can't even get on with what I'd originally planned to keep me busy as I'm also waiting for the plumber (finally get my boiler looked at and hopefully fixed today).


Fingers crossed you have a productive day - with a fixed boiler and a fixed Bungo


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Hopefully the ear flushing will sort him and he'll feel much better. The waiting is awful though.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

ShibaPup said:


> Fingers crossed you have a productive day - with a fixed boiler and a fixed Bungo


I hope so.



O2.0 said:


> Hopefully the ear flushing will sort him and he'll feel much better. The waiting is awful though.


Thank you.

They are doing a swab, I'm guessing to find out what is doing this.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Finally got a call from the vets at 16:35. His ears are looking a lot better and the vet decided he didn't need a full ear flush, they needed cleaning still but a more gentle clean than first thought, so they did it while he was awake, they've put in more long lasting antibiotic ear drops as well and they said he doesn't need to be seen again. 

Still waiting for him to get home though.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

ForestWomble said:


> Finally got a call from the vets at 16:35. His ears are looking a lot better and the vet decided he didn't need a full ear flush, they needed cleaning still but a more gentle clean than first thought, so they did it while he was awake, they've put in more long lasting antibiotic ear drops as well and they said he doesn't need to be seen again.
> 
> Still waiting for him to get home though.


That's good news then! He'll be home before you know it, looking for his extra treats and fuss.xxx


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

What a relief for you that he needs no further treatment. I'm sure he will be back home with you very soon.

Hope you had an equally good result with the boiler.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

He finally got home at 18:30.

I was given a can of Digestive care dog food, but no instructions, thankfully the vet was still open when I rang so managed to get some instructions, they said a little every two hours this evening then back to his normal food tomorrow.

His reaction when I opened the can, plus how fast it went down I think he liked it


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

@Kaily Someone came out but the boiler isn't fixed.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Glad he is home.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Glad he is home and eaten!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you.

LOL he keeps on burping and looking rather startled.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Last night went well. 

Very quiet boy today, didn't even bark at the postie earlier. 

I was told he can go back to his normal food today but I didn't want to waste the rest of the tin, so he's had half of what's left, when he wakes up I'll give him the rest, then he can have his normal food this afternoon.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Something isn't right.

Bungo isn't responding to things normally, I've done some tests today and I fear he has some hearing loss. Just have to hope its temporary.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

I don't know how I have missed all this!! I usually get e-email alert for you but havent, sorry to have missed all the goings on.
Glad the flushing is done and the boy is home, regarding the hearing I think it takes a while after they have had the ear flushing etc is he ok in himself & eating, peeing etc ok? Why do you think it might be hearing loss? I had a previous dog who after a trip to the vets for any length of time would come home in a right huff and literally totally ignore me for a few days !


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> I don't know how I have missed all this!! I usually get e-email alert for you but havent, sorry to have missed all the goings on.
> Glad the flushing is done and the boy is home, regarding the hearing I think it takes a while after they have had the ear flushing etc is he ok in himself & eating, peeing etc ok? Why do you think it might be hearing loss? I had a previous dog who after a trip to the vets for any length of time would come home in a right huff and literally totally ignore me for a few days !


Yes, he is fine in himself, eating, drinking and toileting just fine, that's why I haven't contacted the vet yet.

To start with I thought he was just tired, he hasn't alert barked once since coming home which is very unusual, the postie has been here every day and other things have happened that normally get him barking, not a peep out of him, I mentioned it to a friend yesterday and she asked if I'd tested his hearing, hadn't dawned on me that there might be a problem until she suggested it. 
So today I've done the following:
1. When he wasn't looking I went to where I keep the treats etc and picked up a treat packet and played with it, no response, wasn't until I opened it that he came over.
2. Clicked my fingers behind his ears, he responded normally with one ear but not the other. 
And there are just other things that he just hasn't responded normally too. Hopefully I'm just being paranoid.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Yes, he is fine in himself, eating, drinking and toileting just fine, that's why I haven't contacted the vet yet.
> 
> To start with I thought he was just tired, he hasn't alert barked once since coming home which is very unusual, the postie has been here every day and other things have happened that normally get him barking, not a peep out of him, I mentioned it to a friend yesterday and she asked if I'd tested his hearing, hadn't dawned on me that there might be a problem until she suggested it.
> So today I've done the following:
> ...


I still think it may be due to the ear flushing, give it a few more days! 
When we first had Emma, we truly thought she was deaf. We did all what you described above to no avail. Took her to the vets & her hearing tested fine. Vet said she was just being an arsy puppy !


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I hope he is ok @ForestWomble . Try not to worry, vets do this sort of thing all the time. Hope fully things will improve in the next couple of days.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> I still think it may be due to the ear flushing, give it a few more days!
> When we first had Emma, we truly thought she was deaf. We did all what you described above to no avail. Took her to the vets & her hearing tested fine. Vet said she was just being an arsy puppy !


Hope so!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Kaily said:


> I hope he is ok @ForestWomble . Try not to worry, vets do this sort of thing all the time. Hope fully things will improve in the next couple of days.


Fingers crossed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2021)

ForestWomble said:


> Something isn't right.
> 
> Bungo isn't responding to things normally, I've done some tests today and I fear he has some hearing loss. Just have to hope its temporary.


McKenzie had awful ear infections towards the end of last year, flush under GA etc. She had some hearing loss afterwards as well (I posted about it all on here). The vet did say that the severity of her infection caused a ruptured ear drum. However, she has slowly come right and I'd say her hearing is back to normal now, so I'm sure Bungo will recover in time too


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> McKenzie had awful ear infections towards the end of last year, flush under GA etc. She had some hearing loss afterwards as well (I posted about it all on here). The vet did say that the severity of her infection caused a ruptured ear drum. However, she has slowly come right and I'd say her hearing is back to normal now, so I'm sure Bungo will recover in time too


Sorry to hear McKenzie had awful ear infections, but glad it's sorted.

Thank you, that's good to know


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Phoned the vet today to let them know Bungo isn't hearing as well. They want me to give him another week, if he hasn't improved they want to see him.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Contacted the vet today as asked and they want to see him next week.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Sorry to hear he not much better re the hearing FW. Is he ok in himself?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

He is fine in himself thankyou. 

The biggest hints that something isn't right is he isn't responding to some things as normal and he isn't barking at things he normally would, I have to admit him being quieter has been nice, but very out of character.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Poor Bungo, I hope the vets can find the problem.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> He is fine in himself thankyou.
> 
> The biggest hints that something isn't right is he isn't responding to some things as normal and he isn't barking at things he normally would, I have to admit him being quieter has been nice, but very out of character.


I'm sorry he is still not right, although do you think he might be quieter in himself as he is more relaxed as his ears aren't troubling him.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> Poor Bungo, I hope the vets can find the problem.


Thank you. Me to!



MontyMaude said:


> I'm sorry he is still not right, although do you think he might be quieter in himself as he is more relaxed as his ears aren't troubling him.


Thank you.
That had been suggested by the vet and if he was only really barky during the time of the ear infection I'd agree and wouldn't be worried, but he has always been on the alert and very barky his whole life, so as lovely as it is, as I say, this is very out of character for him.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

You now your dog best, but I would add, just sometimes, they do change what has been a usual habit to just not doing something anymore for what ever reason. We have even noticed this with Emma. Always born to run, never sniffed at anything out on a walk, unless it was where wildlife had just been, then suddenly out of the blue, sniffing has become the go to thing ! 
Hopefully you will get some answers soon, & as long as he is ok in himself, enjoy the quiet while it lasts.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> You now your dog best, but I would add, just sometimes, they do change what has been a usual habit to just not doing something anymore for what ever reason. We have even noticed this with Emma. Always born to run, never sniffed at anything out on a walk, unless it was where wildlife had just been, then suddenly out of the blue, sniffing has become the go to thing !
> Hopefully you will get some answers soon, & as long as he is ok in himself, enjoy the quiet while it lasts.


I hope that's all it is with Bungo. 
If it wasn't for the fact it happened when it did I probably wouldn't be concerned, just thankful that he was being so much quieter. Well, hopefully I'll have an answer one way or the other next week.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just read the whole thread. Oh @ForestWomble , what a rollercoaster nightmare you've been on. Poor Bungo and poor you. When's the next appointment?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Just read the whole thread. Oh @ForestWomble , what a rollercoaster nightmare you've been on. Poor Bungo and poor you. When's the next appointment?


It's on Tuesday.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> It's on Tuesday.


Hope everything goes well


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

ShibaPup said:


> Hope everything goes well


Thank you.

I'll be glad when it is over and hopefully have some answers.

I have this horrible feeling that I'm imagining things, so I'm hoping they find a reason and it can be easily sorted, or at least will hopefully sort itself.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'll be glad when it is over and hopefully have some answers.
> 
> I have this horrible feeling that I'm imagining things, so I'm hoping they find a reason and it can be easily sorted, or at least will hopefully sort itself.


It's always stressful - especially when things drag out.

Poor Bungo and you have been through the wars recently - I hope you have some answers soon


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

ForestWomble said:


> It's on Tuesday.


Sending positive healing vibes for Tuesday.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

ShibaPup said:


> It's always stressful - especially when things drag out.
> 
> Poor Bungo and you have been through the wars recently - I hope you have some answers soon


Thank you.



LinznMilly said:


> Sending positive healing vibes for Tuesday.


Thank you.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Any news yet?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Any news yet?


His appointment isn't until evening.

Poor lad needs his skin checked as well as his ears now. I noticed a few days ago the skin round his private parts looked bruised, I've been keeping an eye on it and it was looking a bit red yesterday, trying to stop him chewing is really difficult, see what the vet says.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Are you able to go in with him now?Maci had an appointment at his vets last week and I was able to go into the consult with him.Waited outside until the vet was ready to see him.They have a pager system but I don't use it because Maci can be a bit sensitive to some noises now that his hearing isn't as good as it was.The vet came outside to fetch us in.
Hope little Bungo is ok,I can imagine how concerned you must be.Fingers and paws crossed here for him.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

ForestWomble said:


> His appointment isn't until evening.
> 
> Poor lad needs his skin checked as well as his ears now. I noticed a few days ago the skin round his private parts looked bruised, I've been keeping an eye on it and it was looking a bit red yesterday, trying to stop him chewing is really difficult, see what the vet says.


Ah, sorry I didn't realise. I've just been thinking about you and Bungo.

Topping up the healing vibes.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Silverpaw said:


> Are you able to go in with him now?Maci had an appointment at his vets last week and I was able to go into the consult with him.Waited outside until the vet was ready to see him.They have a pager system but I don't use it because Maci can be a bit sensitive to some noises now that his hearing isn't as good as it was.The vet came outside to fetch us in.
> Hope little Bungo is ok,I can imagine how concerned you must be.Fingers and paws crossed here for him.


No, not allowed. The consult room is really small and it's a bit of a squeeze in there, I've never been comfortable in there at the best of times, will probably be a while yet before they allow owners in.



LinznMilly said:


> Ah, sorry I didn't realise. I've just been thinking about you and Bungo.
> 
> Topping up the healing vibes.


No worries, thank you for asking. And Thanks for the thoughts and vibes


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I hope all goes well with little man.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

He is home.
I only know what the pet taxi lady told me, but his ears look fine, and my poor lad has ulcers on the skin round his back legs 
I've been given Isaderm gel for his skin. Just done a quick google and it says the dog shouldn't lick the treated area, how can I stop him, should he wear a baby grow or something? If so what size?

I'm really upset right now, my poor boy 

I'm hoping to hear from the vet this evening, if not I'll phone them first thing tomorrow to find how why/how he could possibly have ulcers and how to prevent this in the future.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> He is home.
> I only know what the pet taxi lady told me, but his ears look fine, and my poor lad has ulcers on the skin round his back legs
> I've been given Isaderm gel for his skin. Just done a quick google and it says the dog shouldn't lick the treated area, how can I stop him, should he wear a baby grow or something? If so what size?
> 
> I'm really upset right now, my poor boy


Ah bless him loki had a surgical suit from Amazon after his op and it worked very well.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> I hope all goes well with little man.





Boxer123 said:


> Ah bless him loki had a surgical suit from Amazon after his op and it worked very well.


Thank you. I shall look at surgical suits.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Loki had a large but then he’s a big lump.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you. I shall look at surgical suits.


I've had these for mine.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Suitical-R...E12B926NBS0&psc=1&refRID=YGD329D0CE12B926NBS0
Depending where the ulcers are though they might be cut too high up the legs, wouldn't want you to waste your money..You might be better with an inflatable collar or a baby grow with the legs cut down and taped round.
Poor little man , I hope they heal fast.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> I've had these for mine.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Suitical-R...E12B926NBS0&psc=1&refRID=YGD329D0CE12B926NBS0
> Depending where the ulcers are though they might be cut too high up the legs, wouldn't want you to waste your money..You might be better with an inflatable collar or a baby grow with the legs cut down and taped round.
> Poor little man , I hope they heal fast.


Thank you. I currently don't know the extent to which the ulcers are spread, once I know that I'll have a better idea what I need.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you. I currently don't know the extent to which the ulcers are spread, once I know that I'll have a better idea what I need.


I have some doggy pyjamas you could have if you like, they have legs in?







in?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> I have some doggy pyjamas you could have if you like, they have legs in?
> View attachment 466117
> in?


Thank you very much, just need to check ..... looking at the picture it looks like they have a hole to allow toileting? 
If so I'm afraid they will be no use as that is where the problem is  
If not, then yes please!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you very much, just need to check ..... looking at the picture it looks like they have a hole to allow toileting?
> If so I'm afraid they will be no use as that is where the problem is
> If not, then yes please!


Mine has poppers for wee wees.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Mine has poppers for wee wees.


If the pj's are not suitable the surgical suit sounds like the best idea.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Have you got an old t'shirt or sweatshirt you could cut up as found this on google search which would work as a temporary solution


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you very much, just need to check ..... looking at the picture it looks like they have a hole to allow toileting?
> If so I'm afraid they will be no use as that is where the problem is
> If not, then yes please!


There is a hole on the tummy which allows boys and girls acess to wee, yes. Are the sores round his willy? If so a belly band would serve the purpose.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Glenndarcy...=1&keywords=glenndarcy&qid=1617733520&sr=8-16


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh no! Poor Bungo!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2021)

SusieRainbow said:


> There is a hole on the tummy which allows boys and girls acess to wee, yes. Are the sores round his willy? If so a belly band would serve the purpose.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Glenndarcy...=1&keywords=glenndarcy&qid=1617733520&sr=8-16


I was going to suggest a belly band too. Just an old bit of fabric knotted on his back should do the trick.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> Have you got an old t'shirt or sweatshirt you could cut up as found this on google search which would work as a temporary solution
> 
> View attachment 466118





SusieRainbow said:


> There is a hole on the tummy which allows boys and girls acess to wee, yes. Are the sores round his willy? If so a belly band would serve the purpose.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Glenndarcy...=1&keywords=glenndarcy&qid=1617733520&sr=8-16





LinznMilly said:


> Oh no! Poor Bungo!





McKenzie said:


> I was going to suggest a belly band too. Just an old bit of fabric knotted on his back should do the trick.


Thank you everyone 

The belly band sounds perfect thank you 

I'll have a look and see if I have some old fabric.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I got an email from the vets, all it says is he has ulcers and some thickening and that it's just ' a small amount of irritation'. 
So I phoned them up today and re the gel I just need to stop him licking the area while it's wet ('bout half an hour they reckon), they then just said he shouldn't want to lick after treatment anyway. So at least that's not so bad, just need to keep him distracted for 30 minutes.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

So sorry to hear about Bungo's ulcers, poor boy, he is going through it, as are you. Keep your chin up, its good news about his ears . 
I know if Emma has to have cream on & not touch till dry I just sit with her till its dry other wise I know it will be licked at!
The belly band sounds a good idea for him tho.
Sorry not been on much, dam horse fly bite has laid me up, but I have been thinking about you both. Fingers crossed Bungo will be on the mend very soon. Emma sends him encouraging woofs.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> So sorry to hear about Bungo's ulcers, poor boy, he is going through it, as are you. Keep your chin up, its good news about his ears .
> I know if Emma has to have cream on & not touch till dry I just sit with her till its dry other wise I know it will be licked at!
> The belly band sounds a good idea for him tho.
> Sorry not been on much, dam horse fly bite has laid me up, but I have been thinking about you both. Fingers crossed Bungo will be on the mend very soon. Emma sends him encouraging woofs.


Thank you. Yes, it is a relief to know his ears are better.

Thank you again, sorry to hear about the horse fly bite.


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

ForestWomble said:


> I got an email from the vets, all it says is he has ulcers and some thickening and that it's just ' a small amount of irritation'.
> So I phoned them up today and re the gel I just need to stop him licking the area while it's wet ('bout half an hour they reckon), they then just said he shouldn't want to lick after treatment anyway. So at least that's not so bad, just need to keep him distracted for 30 minutes.


Aw no! It's one thing after another, hope he's better soon x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Nicola234 said:


> Aw no! It's one thing after another, hope he's better soon x


Thank you


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

ForestWomble said:


> I got an email from the vets, all it says is he has ulcers and some thickening and that it's just ' a small amount of irritation'.
> So I phoned them up today and re the gel I just need to stop him licking the area while it's wet ('bout half an hour they reckon), they then just said he shouldn't want to lick after treatment anyway. So at least that's not so bad, just need to keep him distracted for 30 minutes.


UPDATE

I've been putting the gel on daily (thankfully he enjoys being rubbed round there so been easy to do), and part of the area is looking better which is great, however there is one section which I don't think has improved (round the top part of his leg), problem is he has never stopped licking and biting round there which I fear is part of the issue, I'm stopping him when I see him doing it. Once that's healed I'm thinking about maybe rubbing the area with something to try to help get rid of the crusty skin as the gel doesn't seem to be doing anything for that.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> UPDATE
> 
> I've been putting the gel on daily (thankfully he enjoys being rubbed round there so been easy to do), and part of the area is looking better which is great, however there is one section which I don't think has improved (round the top part of his leg), problem is he has never stopped licking and biting round there which I fear is part of the issue, I'm stopping him when I see him doing it. Once that's healed I'm thinking about maybe rubbing the area with something to try to help get rid of the crusty skin as the gel doesn't seem to be doing anything for that.


Bless him I wonder if Vaseline would help.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

https://www.sudocrem.co.uk/
*Sudocrem UK | Soothing Nappy Rash and Skin Care Products*
https://www.sudocrem.co.uk

Your can get it from Boots in a tub or tube & its not expensive, Amazon have it if you need to order on-line

I'm sure others may come up with something but I have a tub of this and use it for myself as well as Emma when necessary.

Glad to hear he is getting on ok now tho.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Bless him I wonder if Vaseline would help.





DaisyBluebell said:


> *Sudocrem UK | Soothing Nappy Rash and Skin Care Products*
> https://www.sudocrem.co.uk
> 
> Your can get it from Boots in a tub or tube & its not expensive, Amazon have it if you need to order on-line
> ...


Thank you both, having just quickly googled both neither should be ingested and as he is licking the area I wouldn't want to risk it, but thank you for the suggestions, I will keep them in mind if he ever needs something in a non-lickable area.

How about coconut oil?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

ForestWomble said:


> How about coconut oil?


I was going to suggest that.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

How's the boy doing FW?
I was looking for some Stopper Pad Protectors for Emma on Amazon when an ad for this popped up, thought it might be helpful for you/him

*DogBalm is a Protective Barrier Balm, Soothes Skin Irritations that Result in Excessive Licking, Chewing & Scratching, Moisturises & Rejuvenates Skin, Leaves Skin Calm & Comfortable, Handy Size 0.5oz £8.99*
*






*


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> How's the boy doing FW?
> I was looking for some Stopper Pad Protectors for Emma on Amazon when an ad for this popped up, thought it might be helpful for you/him
> 
> *DogBalm is a Protective Barrier Balm, Soothes Skin Irritations that Result in Excessive Licking, Chewing & Scratching, Moisturises & Rejuvenates Skin, Leaves Skin Calm & Comfortable, Handy Size 0.5oz £8.99*
> ...


No change sadly round his back legs, but he seems to be even itchier at the moment in other areas, I don't know if I'm just noticing it more or if he really is doing it more, but he seems to be scooting a lot right now and he is still chewing his paws too. 
I don't know what to do, I'm worried that maybe I've done the wrong thing changing him to a new food or if I am doing the right thing, just got unlucky with my choice, or maybe it's not food related, I don't know!

Thank you for the link, I shall go and have a look on amazon right now.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> No change sadly round his back legs, but he seems to be even itchier at the moment in other areas, I don't know if I'm just noticing it more or if he really is doing it more, but he seems to be scooting a lot right now and he is still chewing his paws too.
> I don't know what to do, I'm worried that maybe I've done the wrong thing changing him to a new food or if I am doing the right thing, just got unlucky with my choice, or maybe it's not food related, I don't know!
> 
> Thank you for the link, I shall go and have a look on amazon right now.


Do you ever give him a piriton ?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Do you ever give him a piriton ?


Never given him piriton. I did ask the vet last time it was suggested but nothing came of that, I don't know how much I should give him or even which type (am I supposed to get the liquid or tablets?)


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

I too was just about to suggest Piriton, Emma was on them all last week due to the awful Penicillin allergy. My Daisy was on them during summer as she was allergic to wasp stings! So I can tell you exactly what you want. Emma is 14kg I don't know how that equates to Bungo? But the vet said just buy them at the chemist its cheaper than buying from me!
You need PIRITON no other tablet & its one a day (4mg) You can buy them at the chemist as they are also for human consumption. But do not say they are for your dog as sometimes they will not sell them to you if you do. I asked the vet how long a dog could stay on them and he said he was treating a GSD who is on them year long for sever allergy itching/scratching/biting his paws etc. My sisters dog is on them in summer for grass seed allergies.
It takes a couple of days to get into the system (I take them during the summer for my insect bite allergies). Anything is worth trying. Get some as soon as you can. You don't need a prescription they are over the counter but it MUST only be PIRITON ! (NOT PIRITEZE!!!)

https://lloydspharmacy.com/products/piriton-allergy-tablets-30-tablets £3.69


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Never given him piriton. I did ask the vet last time it was suggested but nothing came of that, I don't know how much I should give him or even which type (am I supposed to get the liquid or tablets?)


Tablets over the counter don't tell them it's for your dog. I'd check dosage with the vet first. Cross posted @DaisyBluebell


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> I too was just about to suggest Piriton, Emma was on them all last week due to the awful Penicillin allergy. My Daisy was on them during summer as she was allergic to wasp stings! So I can tell you exactly what you want. Emma is 14kg I don't know how that equates to Bungo? But the vet said just buy them at the chemist its cheaper than buying from me!
> You need PIRITON no other tablet & its one a day (4mg) You can buy them at the chemist as they are also for human consumption. But do not say they are for your dog as sometimes they will not sell them to you if you do. I asked the vet how long a dog could stay on them and he said he was treating a GSD who is on them year long for sever allergy itching/scratching/biting his paws etc. My sisters dog is on them in summer for grass seed allergies.
> It takes a couple of days to get into the system (I take them during the summer for my insect bite allergies). Anything is worth trying. Get some as soon as you can. You don't need a prescription they are over the counter but it MUST only be PIRITON ! (NOT PIRITEZE!!!)
> 
> https://lloydspharmacy.com/products/piriton-allergy-tablets-30-tablets £3.69





Boxer123 said:


> Tablets over the counter don't tell them it's for your dog. I'd check dosage with the vet first. Cross posted @DaisyBluebell


Thank you both. I can order them online so will do that straight away.

Just to add: Bungo is 7.5KG


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

If your worried about dosage, either ring vet and ask or if you can break/cut in half try him on a half first, the ones above are 4mg tablets which is what the vet gave me & told me to buy at chemist in future. I have a stock of them so Emma or I can use them


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> If your worried about dosage, either ring vet and ask or if you can break/cut in half try him on a half first, the ones above are 4mg tablets which is what the vet gave me & told me to buy at chemist in future. I have a stock of them so Emma or I can use them


I will check with the vet. Thank you.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I found some natural anti itch balm that is safe if licked, that arrived today (Progroom anti itch skin balm) hoping that, along with the piriton, will help Bungo feel less itchy.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

My vet told me that dogs can't really overdose on Piriton, it will just make them dozy (obviously don't go giving him hundreds lol).
I would go for 1/2 a tab and see.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sarah H said:


> My vet told me that dogs can't really overdose on Piriton, it will just make them dozy (obviously don't go giving him hundreds lol).
> I would go for 1/2 a tab and see.


That's good to know, thank you. 
I still need to ask the vet but going by what's been said I'm assuming it'll be half a tablet, I've never had to half tablets before and I'm a little nervous so knowing I can't really overdose him is a relief to know.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Daisy and Alfie have Piriton sometimes. Daisy has half and Alfie a whole one. They are scored, so very easy to break.

Hope the itching gets better soon.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

As Kaily says FW the tabs are scored and easy to either snap in half or use a knife placed in the scores line then tap.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

How is Bungo doing FW?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> How is Bungo doing FW?


He is fine in himself, eating, drinking etc but his itching is still really bad right now, the scooting is especially bad at the moment and the skin between his back legs is back to looking red.  
The vets are saying it's only a mild irritation - maybe I'm wrong but this doesn't seem 'mild' to me.


----------



## Dog Walker Woman (Dec 6, 2013)

Could you try Sudocrem for his anus under base of tail and between legs ?
It has worked for my older dog with similar symptoms.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Dog Walker Woman said:


> Could you try Sudocrem for his anus under base of tail and between legs ?
> It has worked for my older dog with similar symptoms.


Thank you for the suggestion, I've just bought a cream which states its for itchy skin that I'm hoping will help.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh poor boy, is the Piriton not doing any good at all?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Oh poor boy, is the Piriton not doing any good at all?


That hasn't arrived yet, should be here tomorrow hopefully (the postal system around here has been not great for a while).


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Looks like Bungo has an ear infection again


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Oh no!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Oh Bungo you do like to worry your mum.


----------



## Dog Walker Woman (Dec 6, 2013)

Why not give the Thornit a try ?
It doesn't go inside the ear canal, just the earflap and outer ear, and you only use the tiniest amount .
Here is a link to an old PF thread from people who use it.
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/thornit.218686/


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh poor boy, could it be sweat causing it due to the hot weather?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Oh Bungo you do like to worry your mum.


He sure does, he scratches his ear and makes an awful yelp  Only started Monday evening, like last time no other sign that anything is wrong, ears aren't red and no smell.



Dog Walker Woman said:


> Why not give the Thornit a try ?
> It doesn't go inside the ear canal, just the earflap and outer ear, and you only use the tiniest amount .
> Here is a link to an old PF thread from people who use it.
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/thornit.218686/


Is this the same stuff? https://www.amazon.co.uk/PetSol-Can...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==



DaisyBluebell said:


> Oh poor boy, could it be sweat causing it due to the hot weather?


I did wonder if the hot weather started it.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

One of my sisters BT's has no problems in winter time but summer brings on sweat problems, like in humans with prickly heat - not nice


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> One of my sisters BT's has no problems in winter time but summer brings on sweat problems, like in humans with prickly heat - not nice


Doesn't sound nice at all.


----------



## Dog Walker Woman (Dec 6, 2013)

Is this the same stuff? https://www.amazon.co.uk/PetSol-Can...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==
No, was wondering if someone had copied the original, but when I checked I found it has different ingredients.

This is the one,
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Thornit-Ear-Powder-20-g/dp/B00560R08Y/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=thornit+ear+powder+for+dogs&qid=1626877838&sr=8-4&th=1


----------



## Dog Walker Woman (Dec 6, 2013)

"He sure does, he scratches his ear and makes an awful yelp  Only started Monday evening, like last time no other sign that anything is wrong, ears aren't red and no smell."

That's how it starts and I usually treat mine straight away when I see that but years ago one of my dogs got a build up of brown wax and smelly ears.( before discovering Thornit)


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Poor Bungo.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Dog Walker Woman said:


> Is this the same stuff? https://www.amazon.co.uk/PetSol-Can...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==
> No, was wondering if someone had copied the original, but when I checked I found it has different ingredients.
> 
> This is the one,
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Thornit-Ear-Powder-20-g/dp/B00560R08Y/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=thornit+ear+powder+for+dogs&qid=1626877838&sr=8-4&th=1


Ordered some, thank you.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh Bungo 
The thing about Thornit is that it dries the wax and ear out making it a hostile environment for bugs, rather than drops which just create a nice wet and warm environment for bacteria to multiply.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sarah H said:


> Oh Bungo
> The thing about Thornit is that it dries the wax and ear out making it a hostile environment for bugs, rather than drops which just create a nice wet and warm environment for bacteria to multiply.


Sorry to be incredibly dumb but I can't work out if this is good or bad.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

ForestWomble said:


> Sorry to be incredibly dumb but I can't work out if this is good or bad.


Sorry I'm tired so it probably didn't come across how I wanted, but it's a good thing! Basically if you dry out the ear with Thornit it creates a nasty environment for the bugs so they ideally die. If you keep using drops (and it can take a few attempts to get the right drops) it just makes the ear wetter which bugs like and will breed better in. So fingers crossed drying it out will help. I know gundog people swear by Thornit for their floppy eared spanners and the like.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sarah H said:


> Sorry I'm tired so it probably didn't come across how I wanted, but it's a good thing! Basically if you dry out the ear with Thornit it creates a nasty environment for the bugs so they ideally die. If you keep using drops (and it can take a few attempts to get the right drops) it just makes the ear wetter which bugs like and will breed better in. So fingers crossed drying it out will help. I know gundog people swear by Thornit for their floppy eared spanners and the like.


Thank you, that makes perfect sense, fingers crossed it works.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

His ears are getting worse so I've just phoned the vet, they want to see him this afternoon.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Poor Bungo! Good luck at the vet this afternoon


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> Poor Bungo! Good luck at the vet this afternoon


Thank you.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just seen this. Poor Bungo, and poor you. 

Sending Positive Healing Vibes for him.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

LMH0307 said:


> Just seen this. Poor Bungo, and poor you.
> 
> Sending Positive Healing Vibes for him.


Thank you.

This has developed really quickly it seems


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Bungo has to go back to the vets tomorrow 
Apparently he has 'a foreign object' in his ear, so will have to be sedated to get it out. 

Poor boy


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Oh no how’s he managed that ? Hope it all goes smoothly he’ll be home in no time.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Oh no how's he managed that ? Hope it all goes smoothly he'll be home in no time.


Vet reckons it's a grass seed or something like that.

Thank you.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

ForestWomble said:


> Bungo has to go back to the vets tomorrow
> Apparently he has 'a foreign object' in his ear, so will have to be sedated to get it out.
> 
> Poor boy


Oh no. Poor Bungo.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Poor Bungo, and poor you.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Blooming grass seeds get everywhere.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Poor boy. Hope all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh no! Poor Bungo and poor you. I check mine for grass seeds but I know they are so easy to miss. My colleague's Viz had one go in her foot and it migrated up her leg and it swelled up hugely! She recovered fine, so I'm sure Bungo will be OK. You are just very unlucky.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sarah H said:


> Oh no! Poor Bungo and poor you. I check mine for grass seeds but I know they are so easy to miss. My colleague's Viz had one go in her foot and it migrated up her leg and it swelled up hugely! She recovered fine, so I'm sure Bungo will be OK. You are just very unlucky.


Thank you.
That sounds awful, glad your colleague's Viz recovered fine.
**********

Bungo was dropped off at the vet at 8 ish this morning. 
Got a call about 15 minutes ago, they had sedated him, but he was fighting the sedation, just wasn't calm enough, so they couldn't do what was needed, so asked my permission to give him a GA.
Just waiting to hear back that he has woken up.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Oh Bungo, get well soon.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Just had the call to say he has come round!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

He's home!

There was no grass seed, he had a hard lump of wax that had lodged into his ear canal.
I've been given some ear drops that I'm to rub onto his ear flap twice a day as he has a very sore ear.

I've also been given some Prednidale tablets to start him on tomorrow.

The vet wants to see him again in one week.


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

Aw poor Bungo hope he’s feeling better soon x


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Glad he’s home x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you both.

Trying not to but I'm getting worried. 

1. Bungo hasn't eaten yet.
2. He's still acting 'out of it'.
3. He's coughing.
4. He tried to poo earlier and all that came out was thick yellow liquid.

On a good note though he is drinking and he's had one wee today so far.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Oh poor boy 
It can take them a while to get their appetite back after GA. I tend to try to entice them to eat because it can turn in to a cycle of not being hungry cause you feel bad and feeling bad cause you haven't eaten. 
If you have something really stinky and yummy that he might lick a bite or two off your fingers, that might be enough to get his appetite going. 

How is his ear?


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you both.
> 
> Trying not to but I'm getting worried.
> 
> ...


Poor boy. Given that he presumably had a high dose of sedative and then a GA it is not surprising that he is still a bit out of it. My dog also fights sedation and so usually has to be anaesthetised and it does affect him for a while (plus, having recently had a GA myself it wiped me out for a couple of days).
If he was intubated under GA that is probably why he is coughing, and my dog finds vet visits like this so stressful that he always gets diarrhoea after.

I am not trying to minimise your concerns and it is worth keeping an eye on him, but he has been through a lot and it can take a little while to recover so I wouldn't start to panic yet (but I completely get why you are worried - I hate it when the little dimwit is not himself).


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sox got in a right pickle after GA (not Loki nothing takes him down) I ended up boiling him some chicken to get him eating.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> Oh poor boy
> It can take them a while to get their appetite back after GA. I tend to try to entice them to eat because it can turn in to a cycle of not being hungry cause you feel bad and feeling bad cause you haven't eaten.
> If you have something really stinky and yummy that he might lick a bite or two off your fingers, that might be enough to get his appetite going.
> 
> How is his ear?


Thank you. I'll see what I've got that might be enough of an enticement, if nothing works might see if a neighbour is going down to the shops, see if they'll be able to pick up a tin of food.

He hasn't been shaking his head or pawing at his ear today, so guessing it's feeling better. 
I managed to rub some of the drops into his ear flap, no idea if I used enough though, have to do it again later, hopefully it'll look a bit better.



Dimwit said:


> Poor boy. Given that he presumably had a high dose of sedative and then a GA it is not surprising that he is still a bit out of it. My dog also fights sedation and so usually has to be anaesthetised and it does affect him for a while (plus, having recently had a GA myself it wiped me out for a couple of days).
> If he was intubated under GA that is probably why he is coughing, and my dog finds vet visits like this so stressful that he always gets diarrhoea after.
> 
> I am not trying to minimise your concerns and it is worth keeping an eye on him, but he has been through a lot and it can take a little while to recover so I wouldn't start to panic yet (but I completely get why you are worried - I hate it when the little dimwit is not himself).


Thank you. Yes, I remember GA also makes me feel wiped out for a few days and it makes sense that considering he got sedated and GA'd it's no surprise really.

I spoke to the vet earlier and she did say they'd put a tube down his throat and confirmed that that is probably why he is coughing.

She did say though that they'd of expected him to of eaten by now, if he hasn't eaten by morning they need to see him.



Boxer123 said:


> Sox got in a right pickle after GA (not Loki nothing takes him down) I ended up boiling him some chicken to get him eating.


I'll be trying a few (more) things to get him eating.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Bungo had a little coconut oil which has helped his cough and he's had one little semi-moist treat. 
At least that is something.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Come on, Bungo. Stop worrying your mum. Start eating.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

ForestWomble said:


> He's coughing.


You may know this (I only know from personal experience) but the tube that is put in the throat to help breathing under GA can cause a bit of irritation.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

When I had my wisdoom teeth removed, the tube caused ulcers, literally, all over my mouth, and down my throat..the pain from that was worse than the actual tooth removal.
Scrambled egg was my friend for a while....might be worth trying 

Danny spent over 24 hours randomly crying, and acted really creepy & strange for a couple of days after his little surgery last year.
Hopefully Bungo will be back to normal soon


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

LMH0307 said:


> Come on, Bungo. Stop worrying your mum. Start eating.


Hopefully he'll have something else before I head to bed.



JoanneF said:


> You may know this (I only know from personal experience) but the tube that is put in the throat to help breathing under GA can cause a bit of irritation.


Yes, I've felt that irritation. 
Not sure how much coconut oil I can give him on an empty stomach, but it certainly seems to have helped his cough.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Gemmaa said:


> When I had my wisdoom teeth removed, the tube caused ulcers, literally, all over my mouth, and down my throat..the pain from that was worse than the actual tooth removal.
> Scrambled egg was my friend for a while....might be worth trying
> 
> Danny spent over 24 hours randomly crying, and acted really creepy & strange for a couple of days after his little surgery last year.
> Hopefully Bungo will be back to normal soon


Ouch, poor you.
Yeah, I'll try that, thank you.

Bungos been randomly crying too. 
I hope so.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I don't know what to do!

Yesterday evening Bungo had the teaspoon of coconut oil and 3 coachies over the course of a couple of hours https://www.animeddirect.co.uk/coachies-puppy-training-treats 
I offered him another coachies before bed which he refused.

Today he's had one coachie and refusing anything else I offer.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> I don't know what to do!
> 
> Yesterday evening Bungo had the teaspoon of coconut oil and 3 coachies over the course of a couple of hours https://www.animeddirect.co.uk/coachies-puppy-training-treats
> I offered him another coachies before bed which he refused.
> ...


Can you cook him something I find the smell often gets them eating. Even if it's a small amount.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Can you cook him something I find the smell often gets them eating. Even if it's a small amount.


He's had a little bit of gravy, but won't eat the meat.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> He's had a little bit of gravy, but won't eat the meat.


Oh Bungo Sox says GA is the worst thing ever but you have to eat your meat or your hooman gets worried.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Just caught up - hope Bungo starts eating, sorry you've both been through the wars recently. Fingers crossed he is on the road to recovery now


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Oh Bungo Sox says GA is the worst thing ever but you have to eat your meat or your hooman gets worried.


He's had some more gravy and 2 coachies, but turning his nose up at anything else.
On a good note I've had a (feeble) wag from him.



ShibaPup said:


> Just caught up - hope Bungo starts eating, sorry you've both been through the wars recently. Fingers crossed he is on the road to recovery now


Thank you


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

At least he's putting something in his tummy.
Can you get some tripe? Something really stinky and soft. Canned food slightly warmed in the microwave. Not too hot, just warmed, really get those smells going. 
If you have any eggs, scrambled eggs with some cheese sprinkled on them might work too.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> At least he's putting something in his tummy.
> Can you get some tripe? Something really stinky and soft. Canned food slightly warmed in the microwave. Not too hot, just warmed, really get those smells going.
> If you have any eggs, scrambled eggs with some cheese sprinkled on them might work too.


I can't get to the shops, but I'm trying to find someone who can help me out, while searching the internet for same day or next day delivery.

Thinking canned food would be the best option, chunks in gravy or a stew style something like that.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

ForestWomble said:


> Thinking canned food would be the best option, chunks in gravy or a stew style something like that.


You know Bungo best, but I was thinking paté style might work better, you can water it down, so even if he just licks it up like he's doing with gravy, he's getting the food in. With chunks or stew, he can lick around the bigger bites.

Chappie always gets recommended for iffy tummies, I'm not in the UK never seen Chappie, but if it's paté style that might do the trick?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> You know Bungo best, but I was thinking paté style might work better, you can water it down, so even if he just licks it up like he's doing with gravy, he's getting the food in. With chunks or stew, he can lick around the bigger bites.
> 
> Chappie always gets recommended for iffy tummies, I'm not in the UK never seen Chappie, but if it's paté style that might do the trick?


I had a tray of pate here which I've been trying him on (very wet stuff) and he wouldn't even lick it, but maybe a different flavour might be more interesting to him?

The only thing that's got his interest so far is the gravy and I've run out of that, just left with the chunks which he won't touch.

I've added water to his kibble and that's just a sludge now, refusing that too.

Still trying to find some help.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I wonder if his throat is sore it hurts to swallow solid food? How about some yoghurt or sloppy scrambled eggs? I'd probably put hot water on wet food, get a fork and squish it all down and make everything into a nice mushy soup that he can lick up.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sarah H said:


> I wonder if his throat is sore it hurts to swallow solid food? How about some yoghurt or sloppy scrambled eggs? I'd probably put hot water on wet food, get a fork and squish it all down and make everything into a nice mushy soup that he can lick up.


Thank you.

I have wondered if his throat might be sore. I'll have a try.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

During the operation I had recently I had a general with a breathing tube. My throat was uncomfortable for a while afterwards and my voice very gruff. Also had very little appetite for several days, took a while to recover it


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

A lady on the village facebook page kindly offered me some help.

The local shop doesn't stock much dog food, so she very kindly bought me round some chicken, rice and egg, Bungo has ignored the rice and egg but he's had some chicken.  Have ordered some wet dog food to be delivered tomorrow, so hopefully this'll start up his appetite.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

He's just been sick 

Decided to phone the vet and they want to see him, just sorting something out and he'll be going down.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I think that is a good plan. Hope all goes well. Sorry you and Bungo are having such a tough time.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Oh dear poor you and Bungo I hope he’s ok x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Kaily said:


> I think that is a good plan. Hope all goes well. Sorry you and Bungo are having such a tough time.





Boxer123 said:


> Oh dear poor you and Bungo I hope he's ok x


Thank you both, got something sorted and he has an appointment later today.

I'm so scared they'll want to keep him in, he's only had one small drink today and has had one very small wee, keeps cocking his leg but nothing coming out, as you know not eaten much since Monday and now he's been sick.

I really, really hope it's just the sedation / GA meds that have disagreed with him.

He still isn't himself and is still just staring into space crying occasionally. The crying has got worse since he's been sick.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

What a worry he might need some fluids to get him going.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry Bungo's poorly, lots of love and heaing vibes sent + big hugs.xx


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> What a worry he might need some fluids to get him going.


Yes, maybe.



SusieRainbow said:


> I'm so sorry Bungo's poorly, lots of love and heaing vibes sent + big hugs.xx


Thank you


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Oh,no,poor Bingo.Fingers and paws crossed for him.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh, Bungo. You're getting us all worried now. Come on, you little fighter!

Topping up healing vibes, and throwing in a special







for your mum.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Silverpaw said:


> Oh,no,poor Bingo.Fingers and paws crossed for him.


Thank you.



LMH0307 said:


> Oh, Bungo. You're getting us all worried now. Come on, you little fighter!
> 
> Topping up healing vibes, and throwing in a special
> 
> ...


Thank you.

The appointment isn't for about another hour and a half, due to no transport until then, time feels like it's stopped.

Will update as soon as I have any news.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear this. Poor Bungo. Paws crossed he will be ok. Such a worry for you.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> Sorry to hear this. Poor Bungo. Paws crossed he will be ok. Such a worry for you.


Thank you


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

He is home!

Spoke to the vet, my poor little man has a bit of a fever - vet said that either he already had a temperature before Tuesday and it wasn't noticed, or he got a mild infection when he had the GA etc. 
So he has been given an injection to lower the fever and he's also been given an anti sickness in case he's feeling nauseous.
He's come home with 5 tins of food, but the vet said that hopefully he won't need those and he'll be happy to eat his normal food from the morning. 

Since he got home Bungo has had a lot to drink and he asked for a treat, which he ate so that is a huge relief.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

ForestWomble said:


> Since he got home Bungo has had a lot to drink and he asked for a treat, which he ate so that is a huge relief.


Oh good boy! 
Gosh he really likes to worry you doesn't he?

Hopefully this will be it and he'll pick up soon


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> Oh good boy!
> Gosh he really likes to worry you doesn't he?
> 
> Hopefully this will be it and he'll pick up soon


Yes, I really need to have a word with him about worrying me like that 

Thank you, yes hopefully he'll be feeling a lot better for tomorrow.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

ForestWomble said:


> Yes, I really need to have a word with him about worrying me like that
> 
> Thank you, yes hopefully he'll be feeling a lot better for tomorrow.


I think we'll all be speaking severely to him ! Bobby says come on mate, nom noms are good !


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Glad to hear he will be ok . Phew!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Glad he’s home and well I hope he’s had a good night.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

That's a relief! 

Definitely deserves a severe talking to.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Hope he's feeling better and has a hearty breakfast.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone.

He is defiantly brighter today, clearly feeling better, hasn't had anything to eat yet today though, he's not that great an eater at the best of times so as he's more himself I'm not as worried, though I'll breath a sigh of relief once he's had some food.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

He has just had some kibble!

*PHEW*


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

As yesterday went on Bungo had more to eat. I managed to give him his first tablet so hopefully that'll help with the allergy.

He is very quiet today, more so that yesterday, still showing interest so not worried, but am wondering if his new meds might be the reason, he's been given Prednidale.

He had has first poo this morning since Tuesday, so feeling relieved that I can now say his bodily functions are working as they should.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Bungos just got back from a check up, saw a different vet and this one said he does have an ear infection, so he gave him a long lasting ear drops again and wants to see him in a week.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Bungos just got back from a check up, saw a different vet and this one said he does have an ear infection, so he gave him a long lasting ear drops again and wants to see him in a week.


Oh Bungo poor boy. Let's hope he's on the mend soon.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Oh Bungo poor boy. Let's hope he's on the mend soon.


Hope so.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

ForestWomble said:


> Hope so.


Has Thornit powder been mentioned? I swear by it.


----------



## edinoodle (Oct 18, 2019)

SusieRainbow said:


> Has Thornit powder been mentioned? I swear by it.


I've heard a lot of good things about Thornit, do you just routinely pop a bit of the powder in the ears?

Hope Bungo is feeling better soon ForestWomble!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> Has Thornit powder been mentioned? I swear by it.


Someone on here mentioned it and I've got some, but the first vet told me he doesn't have an infection so haven't used it yet.
Now he's had that long lasting drops in his ear again so I can't use the powder, but have it for next time.



edinoodle said:


> I've heard a lot of good things about Thornit, do you just routinely pop a bit of the powder in the ears?
> 
> Hope Bungo is feeling better soon ForestWomble!


Thank you.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

edinoodle said:


> I've heard a lot of good things about Thornit, do you just routinely pop a bit of the powder in the ears?
> 
> Hope Bungo is feeling better soon ForestWomble!


You're not supposed to put it right in the ear canal, just round it. I use a cotton bud to just put a tiny bit round the canal. I haven't had to use any for years but keep some in my dog cupboard, it lasts years anyway. 
Both Tango and Reena came to me with smelly ears, a couple of applicatons saw the problem off.


----------



## edinoodle (Oct 18, 2019)

SusieRainbow said:


> You're not supposed to put it right in the ear canal, just round it. I use a cotton bud to just put a tiny bit round the canal. I haven't had to use any for years but keep some in my dog cupboard, it lasts years anyway.
> Both Tango and Reena came to me with smelly ears, a couple of applicatons saw the problem off.


Thanks, I think I might get some just in case, I haven't had any problems yet *touch wood* but it can be an issue with poodles, and she does have really hairy ears and ear canals!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

edinoodle said:


> Thanks, I think I might get some just in case, I haven't had any problems yet *touch wood* but it can be an issue with poodles, and she does have really hairy ears and ear canals!


 As do my hairy little dachshunds!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh dear, poor Bungo. At least he's eating and feeling a bit better. Hopefully the new drops will sort the infection out. There can be some really nasty infections that stick in the ear and it can take a while to find the right drug and give it for long enough to clear it up fully.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sarah H said:


> Oh dear, poor Bungo. At least he's eating and feeling a bit better. Hopefully the new drops will sort the infection out. There can be some really nasty infections that stick in the ear and it can take a while to find the right drug and give it for long enough to clear it up fully.


Thank you.

Hopefully he'll only need the one dose.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Getting worried about Bungos ear. Until yesterday He's been fine, not shaking his head or scratching his ear, letting me touch it, then yesterday he started shaking his head a lot and doesn't want me anywhere near his ear, my hand has only got to be near his ear and he growls 

On a good note the steroids have made the rest of him more comfortable, no scooting, no biting around his back legs until he yelps, the skin round his back legs is looking much better.

Just need to sort out his ear.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Poor Bungo! And poor you worrying about him! 
When is he supposed to go back?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> Poor Bungo! And poor you worrying about him!
> When is he supposed to go back?


He goes back on Tuesday, which feels a long way away.

He's been really quiet so far today, not even wanting fusses, I'm beginning to wonder if he needs to be seen sooner rather than later.


----------



## Dog Walker Woman (Dec 6, 2013)

The steroids will have suppressed the itching anus and back of legs but not cleared the cause.
As the first vet said no infection (he should have known if it was) I am tending to think it could be mites as the sites he is itching are the places they go, paws back of legs, anus and ears.
Vets don't seem to pick up on them very often it seems.
If you read the Amazon reviews for Thornit , people have had the vet experience you are going through before finding Thornit worked where other treatments from the vet had not.
Sorry if it seems I am going on about it but like other people I have had a really bad experience with continued use of vet for this problem and would like to help if I can.
Not saying it would definitely be the answer, but it wouldn't do any harm to try and it could save Bungo from a lot of distress (vet visit and after effects).


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Dog Walker Woman said:


> The steroids will have suppressed the itching anus and back of legs but not cleared the cause.
> As the first vet said no infection (he should have known if it was) I am tending to think it could be mites as the sites he is itching are the places they go, paws back of legs, anus and ears.
> Vets don't seem to pick up on them very often it seems.
> If you read the Amazon reviews for Thornit , people have had the vet experience you are going through before finding Thornit worked where other treatments from the vet had not.
> ...


Oh yes, I understand the steroids have only suppressed the itching, but one step at a time 

I don't know what to think, vet 1 says no infection, vet 2 removes wax from ear but says nothing about the health of the ear, vet 3 says B has a fever but as far as I'm aware doesn't check the ear, vet 4 says he has an ear infection and puts a long lasting drops in (which if I'd been asked I would of said no to after last time but I won't go there right now). I'm all over the place 

I ordered some Thornit under your recommendation, but as B has long lasting drops in I don't want to do anything to interfere with that, worse case the two react badly together and cause an even bigger problem. 
Once the drops have left his system I'll be happy to try the Thornit and fingers crossed it does the job and we won't have to go through this again. 
I do appreciate your help, thank you.

All of you, I appreciate all the support and advice, it means more than I can say, so Thank you.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Poor Bungo. 

No advice or suggestions, but topping up the healing vibes.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Poor Bungo.
> 
> No advice or suggestions, but topping up the healing vibes.


Thank you. Feel I'm taking more than my fair share of healing vibes lately  When will it end!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you.* Feel I'm taking more than my fair share of healing vibes lately*  When will it end!


You and me both. I don't know when it will end, but it will. Nothing lasts forever.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Dog Walker Woman said:


> The steroids will have suppressed the itching anus and back of legs but not cleared the cause.
> As the first vet said no infection (he should have known if it was) I am tending to think it could be mites as the sites he is itching are the places they go, paws back of legs, anus and ears.
> Vets don't seem to pick up on them very often it seems.
> If you read the Amazon reviews for Thornit , people have had the vet experience you are going through before finding Thornit worked where other treatments from the vet had not.
> ...


I am quite confused by this. Do you mean ear mites, no vet will miss them , they are very visible with the auroscope. Thornit is only for ears isnt it but if I am correct it is a powder and it is not advisable to put powder into ears. Mites on the body will not be related to ear mites and are easily treatable with the correct spot on treatment and again easily identified by a vet.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> You and me both. I don't know when it will end, but it will. Nothing lasts forever.


*Hugs*


----------



## Dog Walker Woman (Dec 6, 2013)

Blitz said:


> I am quite confused by this. Do you mean ear mites, no vet will miss them , they are very visible with the auroscope. Thornit is only for ears isnt it but if I am correct it is a powder and it is not advisable to put powder into ears. Mites on the body will not be related to ear mites and are easily treatable with the correct spot on treatment and again easily identified by a vet.


It is well known that ear mites go onto the bodies of animals.
On the leaflet that comes with Thornit it explains where else you find them on the animal and I have found those places to be itchy too, paws anus and feet are some. 
You can use the Thornit on the body and it is not harmful if ingested I read, but my animals don't lick it.
My experience has been that spot on treatments are not always effective at removing earmites.
It is advised to dust the Thornit around the outer ear not to put into the ear canal.
Myself and many others have found it to be effective for treating these symptoms.
Just sharing my experience Blitz in the hope of helping where at the moment vet treatment seems to be causing distress and not helping.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Dog Walker Woman said:


> It is well known that ear mites go onto the bodies of animals.
> On the leaflet that comes with Thornit it explains where else you find them on the animal and I have found those places to be itchy too, paws anus and feet are some.
> You can use the Thornit on the body and it is not harmful if ingested I read, but my animals don't lick it.
> My experience has been that spot on treatments are not always effective at removing earmites.
> ...


Ear mites are so easy for a vet to diagnose and treat I would rather use the treatment prescribed by the vet and also trust that they looked in the dog's ear and would have clearly seen them.


----------



## Dog Walker Woman (Dec 6, 2013)

I understand where you are coming from, but when you have had a situation where the vet diagnosis and treatment isn't working then you look elsewhere for a solution.
Whether or whether not ear mites, Thornit has helped a lot of dogs with various ear and skin problems when other things haven't.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Back to the vets today, had another dose of the long lasting ear drops.
No more steroids, in fact no tablets at all, I'm to just 'wait and see what happens' re his itching. 
Has to go back again in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Back to the vets today, had another dose of the long lasting ear drops.
> No more steroids, in fact no tablets at all, I'm to just 'wait and see what happens' re his itching.
> Has to go back again in a couple of weeks.


Fingers crossed he is on the mend. How is he in himself ?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Fingers crossed he is on the mend. How is he in himself ?


Quiet, but at least he is back to eating and drinking well.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Glad he's back to eating and drinking. Hopefully the fact that the vet has stopped the steroids means he's on the mend.

Topping up the healing vibes.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Glad he's back to eating and drinking. Hopefully the fact that the vet has stopped the steroids means he's on the mend.
> 
> Topping up the healing vibes.


Hope so.
Thank you


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Bungo is still shaking his head and sadly he is back to itching again 
He sees the vet beginning of next week so will have to see what happens next


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

ForestWomble said:


> Bungo is still shaking his head and sadly he is back to itching again
> He sees the vet beginning of next week so will have to see what happens next


Well bugger.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sarah H said:


> Well bugger.


You can say that again!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Poor Bungo and poor you. I hope the vets can get it sorted out.

I have a neighbour a few doors away from me and their poor dog clearly had a bad ear infection for over a year. He held his head sideways all the time and his ear was bent despite him having prick ears. I am far too reserved to say anything and they are not very approachable. Very upsetting I so wanted to help him.

Anyway I saw him the other day looking better and so much happier so without thinking said 'oh you got his ear seen to' and she said yes we got some drops. Beggars belief it took them a year to do it!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Kaily said:


> Poor Bungo and poor you. I hope the vets can get it sorted out.
> 
> I have a neighbour a few doors away from me and their poor dog clearly had a bad ear infection for over a year. He held his head sideways all the time and his ear was bent despite him having prick ears. I am far too reserved to say anything and they are not very approachable. Very upsetting I so wanted to help him.
> 
> Anyway I saw him the other day looking better and so much happier so without thinking said 'oh you got his ear seen to' and she said yes we got some drops. Beggars belief it took them a year to do it!


That poor dog  I'm glad they finally got him seen and it sounds like it got sorted without too much hassle.

I think the problem with Bungos is its so deep there are no signs until he starts shaking his head or/and scratching and yelping, no smell, his ear doesn't even look red, looking at his ears you can't see a problem.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

ForestWomble said:


> I don't know what to think, vet 1 says no infection, vet 2 removes wax from ear but says nothing about the health of the ear, vet 3 says B has a fever but as far as I'm aware doesn't check the ear, vet 4 says he has an ear infection and puts a long lasting drops in.


Has he seen 4 different vets? I'd take a time line (with a summary) and ask them to explain why it keeps changing. I hope you get it sorted.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Poor Bungo and poor you! I really hope this all gets sorted soon!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Gutted for you.  Poor Bungo. Poor you.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Jobeth said:


> Has he seen 4 different vets? I'd take a time line (with a summary) and ask them to explain why it keeps changing. I hope you get it sorted.


It's been 5 different vets now, though the last visit someone who had already seen him had a look as well.
Yes, I think I'll do that, the communication hasn't been great right through this and I want a clear explanation and to know what is wrong and the best thing to do for his ears and the itching, almost feels like the vets don't know either, or at least can't agree. 
Thank you.



O2.0 said:


> Poor Bungo and poor you! I really hope this all gets sorted soon!





LinznMilly said:


> Gutted for you.  Poor Bungo. Poor you.


Thank you both.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry Bungo is still suffering, silly question but does he have hair in his actual ear canal as poodles can and it's often plucked out to stop infections.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> I'm so sorry Bungo is still suffering, silly question but does he have hair in his actual ear canal as poodles can and it's often plucked out to stop infections.


Thank you. Not a silly question at all, he does have very hairy ears, but it's all around the outside of his ear, not in the ear canal itself.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Went to the vet today.

Saw yet another different vet. This one said his ears are fine, he can't see anything wrong, but there is muck that comes out which has him stumped, I've been told to just get rid of the muck and keep an eye on it, if more muck comes out he'll have to go in again and have tests done. (swabs etc)

Re the itching, wasn't going to do anything then changed his mind, has given him a mild dose of Apoquel, I'm to give him that until there is no more, then wait and watch, if he gets itchy again let them know and the vets will consider having him on them long term.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Alfie is on Apoquel, 5.4mg. Without it he is so itchy so it has been a blessing.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Kaily said:


> Alfie is on Apoquel, 5.4mg. Without it he is so itchy so it has been a blessing.


That's good to know, Bungo's been given 3.6mg


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

How is Bungo getting on with the Apoquel?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Kaily said:


> How is Bungo getting on with the Apoquel?


I had to stop it yesterday 

As the days went on he was getting itchier and itchier (scooting, biting his paws, and started just scratching his body in general, also shaking his head a lot) he was also getting more and more lethargic.

Having been off it 24 hours now he's more 'with it', more awake but he is _so _itchy bless him.

Thank you for asking, I just wish it had been a better reply.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Oh no. Back to the vet I guess. Poor Bungo it must be driving him mad, and poor you worrying about him.

Maybe he needs a course of steroids.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Kaily said:


> Oh no. Back to the vet I guess. Poor Bungo it must be driving him mad, and poor you worrying about him.
> 
> Maybe he needs a course of steroids.


Thank you.

He was given some steroids and they worked brilliantly, no itching at all, it was such a relief for both of us.
While I'm concerned about long term steroid use and I'd rather find out what the cause is rather than just use medication to mask it, I do wonder if another course of steroids to at least reduce the itching, to then maybe do an elimination diet or something, might be the best option.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh poor boy, I hope you find some answers soon, Hector has been itchy the past few weeks but they have been harvesting around us and the dust makes me itchy too.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> Oh poor boy, I hope you find some answers soon, Hector has been itchy the past few weeks but they have been harvesting around us and the dust makes me itchy too.


Thank you

Poor Hector and poor you, hope the harvesting won't take too much longer.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Well, I changed his food 2 weeks ago and 1 week ago he had a bath, the food change helped a little, after the bath he was much better, then on Monday the head shaking and paw biting started again, vet appointment today, vet can't find a reason for the head shaking etc, been told all the vets can offer is life time steroids, otherwise can try different foods but the vet doubts that'll do much, when he gets itchy give him a bath. 
I will try that powder stuff (sorry can't remember the name right now), and continue with the food and give him regular baths, hope that helps him.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

ForestWomble said:


> will try that powder stuff (sorry can't remember the name right now)


Thornitt?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

ForestWomble said:


> Well, I changed his food 2 weeks ago and 1 week ago he had a bath, the food change helped a little, after the bath he was much better, then on Monday the head shaking and paw biting started again, vet appointment today, vet can't find a reason for the head shaking etc, been told all the vets can offer is life time steroids, otherwise can try different foods but the vet doubts that'll do much, when he gets itchy give him a bath.
> I will try that powder stuff (sorry can't remember the name right now), and continue with the food and give him regular baths, hope that helps him.


Thornit.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> Thornitt?





SusieRainbow said:


> Thornit.


Yep, that stuff. Thanks.


----------



## edinoodle (Oct 18, 2019)

It might be no use to you whatsoever but a friend who’s dog has lots of allergies and lots of ear infections swears by a product called Zymox? I’ve no clue if it would help in Bungos case but thought it was worth mentioning just incase.

Hope he’s okay, and hope you are too!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

edinoodle said:


> It might be no use to you whatsoever but a friend who's dog has lots of allergies and lots of ear infections swears by a product called Zymox? I've no clue if it would help in Bungos case but thought it was worth mentioning just incase.
> 
> Hope he's okay, and hope you are too!


Thank you. I'll have a look at Zymox, everything is worth mentioning, I just want to help him and stop these flare ups that are happening so close to each other (there's only about a month or two between flare ups)


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you. I'll have a look at Zymox, everything is worth mentioning, I just want to help him and stop these flare ups that are happening so close to each other (there's only about a month or two between flare ups)


Both my cats hae trouble with their ears. I supsect it mold/mildew allegiers. I use Zymox as recommended by my vet.

I use this one for Queen Eva:

https://www.chewy.com/zymox-otic-pet-ear-treatment/dp/54785

And this one for Mazy cat:

https://www.chewy.com/zymox-plus-advanced-formula-1/dp/143326

links are to a US on-line store, but I expect you can find them over there too.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

lorilu said:


> Both my cats hae trouble with their ears. I supsect it mold/mildew allegiers. I use Zymox as recommended by my vet.
> 
> I use this one for Queen Eva:
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------

